# ما تفسير هذه الآيات



## عاوز اجابة (26 يناير 2006)

*ما تفسير هذه الآيات*

*برجاء تفسير الألفاظ التاليه و المنقوله عن الكتاب المقدس :

أولا : سفر حزقيال 23

3 وزنتا بمصر.في صباهما زنتا.هناك دغدغت ثديّهما وهناك تزغزغت ترائب عذرتهما.
4 واسمها أهولة الكبيرة وأهوليبة اختها وكانتا لي وولدتا بنين وبنات.واسماهما السامرة أهولة واورشليم أهوليبة.
20 وعشقت معشوقيهم الذين لحمهم كلحم الحمير ومنيّهم كمنيّ الخيل.
21 وافتقدت رذيلة صباك بزغزغة المصريين ترائبك لاجل ثدي صباك
22. لاجل ذلك يا أهوليبة هكذا قال السيد الرب.هانذا اهيج عليك عشّاقك الذين جفتهم نفسك وآتي بهم عليك من كل جهة . ( الرب يهيج العشاق على المعشوقة و يأتي بهم عليها من كل جانب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ )
28 لانه هكذا قال السيد الرب هانذا اسلمك ليد الذين ابغضتهم ليد الذين جفتهم نفسك.
29 فيعاملونك بالبغضاء وياخذون كل تعبك ويتركونك عريانة وعارية فتنكشف عورة زناك ورذيلتك وزناك.

ثانيا : حزقيال الاصحاح 16

25 في راس كل طريق بنيت مرتفعتك ورجّست جمالك وفرّجت رجليك لكل عابر واكثرت زناك.
26 وزنيت مع جيرانك بني مصر الغلاظ اللحم وزدت في زناك لاغاظتي
28 وزنيت مع بني اشور اذ كنت لم تشبعي فزنيت بهم ولم تشبعي ايضا.
29 وكثرت زناك في ارض كنعان الى ارض الكلدانيين وبهذا ايضا لم تشبعي.
37 لذلك هانذا اجمع جميع محبيك الذين لذذت لهم وكل الذين احببتهم مع كل الذين ابغضتهم فاجمعهم عليك من حولك واكشف عورتك لهم لينظروا كل عورتك.
39 واسلمك ليدهم فيهدمون قبتك ويهدمون مرتفعاتك وينزعون عنك ثيابك وياخذون ادوات زينتك ويتركونك عريانة وعارية .
(SVD)

ثالثا : نشيد الانشاد الاصحاح السابع 

1. ما اجمل رجليك بالنعلين يا بنت الكريم.دوائر فخذيك مثل الحلي صنعة يدي صناع.
2 سرتك كاس مدورة لا يعوزها شراب ممزوج.بطنك صبرة حنطة مسيجة بالسوسن.
3 ثدياك كخشفتين توأمي ظبية.
4 عنقك كبرج من عاج.عيناك كالبرك في حشبون عند باب بث ربيم.انفك كبرج لبنان الناظر تجاه دمشق.

رابعا : نشيد الانشاد الاصحاح 8

Sg 8:10
10 انا سور وثدياي كبرجين.حينئذ كنت في عينيه كواجدة 
سلامة (SVD)

Sg 8:8
8. لنا اخت صغيرة ليس لها ثديان.فماذا نصنع لاختنا في يوم تخطب (SVD)

مع الشكر​*


----------



## My Rock (26 يناير 2006)

خليك محترم و بلاش تقل ادبك, والرد على سؤالك طور التحظير

سلام و نعمة


----------



## الفيتوري (26 يناير 2006)

هل هو قل ادبه سأل عن نصوص مالعيب هل نصوصك قلة ادب
ام كتب وحذف
المهم ننتظر الأجابه على احر من الجمر


----------



## Michael (27 يناير 2006)

ما هدفك من فهم معانى هذة الايات؟

هل ستعلم كم خطأ فهمك وصغر عقلك؟

هل ستدخل المسيحية عند معرفة فهم هذة الايات؟

هل؟
هل؟
هل؟

طبعا لا 

لانك لجات الى اسلوب رخيص جداجدا فى المحاورة وانا لو كنت مكان روك لكنت تركتك خكذا بعقلك الصغير لان الذى مثلك لن يهدأ وسيظل يبحث عن اى كلمة غريبة عليك ووضعها هنا دون الالتفاف حتى الى محاولة قراة التفسير

سلام ونعمة

سلام ونعمة


----------



## الفيتوري (27 يناير 2006)

يا استاذ ما دخل التفسير 
السؤال 
لماذا اختيرت هذه الألفاظ
ان السؤال يفيد ان هذا الأمر لا يجوز ان ينسب للرب
هل لا يوجد عند ربك غير هذه الألفاظ
اجب على هذا السؤال ان كنت تستطيع.


----------



## Michael (27 يناير 2006)

كل كلمة لها معناها وفهمك انت الخاطىء

ييعنى لما اقول لك 

الم تجدوا كاتبوا القران لفظ غير ان تلاضيع عائشة رجلا قومها  من ثدييها وكانها امراة بائعة هوى

وغيرة الكثير

فلا تلجا لهذة الاساليب 

واعيد وازيد

ما هدفك من فهم معانى هذة الايات؟

هل ستعلم كم خطأ فهمك وصغر عقلك؟

هل ستدخل المسيحية عند معرفة فهم هذة الايات؟

هل؟
هل؟
هل؟

طبعا لا 

لانك لجات الى اسلوب رخيص جداجدا فى المحاورة وانا لو كنت مكان روك لكنت تركتك خكذا بعقلك الصغير لان الذى مثلك لن يهدأ وسيظل يبحث عن اى كلمة غريبة عليك ووضعها هنا دون الالتفاف حتى الى محاولة قراة التفسير

سلام ونعمة

سلام ونعمة


----------



## الفيتوري (27 يناير 2006)

ايها الأسناذ اتقي الله 
ماذا تقول 
هات برهانك على هذا هات الدليل الأن ان كنت صادقا لايوجد هذا عندنا بل عندك 
وبعد ان اثبت لك بأذن الله ننتظر ردك على ما سبق
ثم الموضوع عن النصرانيه 
الستم تغضبون عندما نغير الموضوع مع اننا نغير بعد الأجابه 
لكن تقول لم نجيب ولا يهم 
التزم بما تقول وهات الدليل.


----------



## Michael (27 يناير 2006)

> التزم بما تقول وهات الدليل.



وما الذى قلتى كى التزم بة
وبدين فى تعليقك على عائشة و وثدييها

وبعدين فيما اتقى الله انا فقط كتبت المضمون من عائشة ولم اكتب الاية بما تحوية من كلمات فاضحة وتقول لى اتقى الله

وانت كتبت ايات ولم ترد فيما هدفك 

اذا انا اقول لك الف رمة اتقى الله


----------



## الفيتوري (27 يناير 2006)

الف رمه اتقي الله ماذا تعني هذه الكلمات.
ثم ياباشا اين الأيه الفاضحه بزعمك
هات هيا بسرعه افضحني اكثر واكثر اصلك بصراحه افحمتني
اين هي 
طلبت دليل لا اكثر 
هيا


----------



## Michael (27 يناير 2006)

الدليل 
يا نهارك اسود ومنيل

هو انت لا تعرف ان عائشة كانت تقوم بارضاع رجل كبير فى السن وغيرة

ولا انت كمان جاهل لكتابك المزمع انوا قران

وانت اتقى الله ولو مرة واحدة فى حياتك

لو كنت تعرف الله فعلا


----------



## الفيتوري (27 يناير 2006)

هات الدليل و بلاش كلام.


----------



## Michael (27 يناير 2006)

الدليل انك تروح زى الشاطر كدة وتقرا فى القران 

وبعدين عيط

هترعف انك قد اية كنت جاهل وبعيد عن الدين الصحيح

سايب الانجيل وماسك فى القران الى كلة عورة ونجاسة وقتل وكذب وغش 

وقمت فرحت لما وجدت كام كلمة فى الانجيل

مسكين


----------



## My Rock (27 يناير 2006)

بالرغم من ان طريقة طرحك للموضوع بذيئة جدا و لا تحتوي على هدف سوى التشكيك, الا اني اعتبرته رأفة في تنوريك و اظهار كيف ان النسخ و اللصق من المواقع الاخر لا يفيدك عزيزي

بالنعمة نرد:




			
				عاوز اجابة قال:
			
		

> *برجاء تفسير الألفاظ التاليه و المنقوله عن الكتاب المقدس :​*
> 
> *أولا : سفر حزقيال 23*
> 
> ...


*


كالعادة, نرى عدد او عددين و اقتطاف لا مثيل لها, فأين العدد الاو و الثاني من الاصحاح؟ لماذا اقتطفتهم يا عزيزي؟ هل لانه وقتها سيظهر المعنى و تبطل حجتك؟ ام انك غلبان لا تعرف حتى ما تقتبس من يملي عليك؟


لنورد النص الكامل مع بعض

*
الأختان الزانيتان
وقالَ ليَ الرّبُّ: 2«يا اَبنَ البشَرِ، كانَتِ اَمرأتانِ، اَبنَتا أُمٍّ واحدةٍ، 3وزنَتا في صِباهما في مِصْرَ. هُناكَ دغدغوا ثَدْييهِما وداعبوا نُهودَ بكارتِهِما. 4وكانَ إِسمُ الكُبرى أهولةَ واَسمُ أختِها أهوليبةَ. أهولةُ هيَ السَّامرةُ وأهوليبةُ هيَ أُورُشليمُ. تَزوَّجتُهُما فأنجبتا ليَ البنينَ والبَناتِ.
5«فزنَت أهولةُ عليَ وعَشِقت مُحبِّيها بَني أشُّورَ جيرانِها، 6مِنْ لابسي الأرجوانِ، والحُكَّامِ والوُلاةِ، وجميعِ الفتيانِ الأقوياءِ، والفُرسانِ راكبي الخيلِ. 7وأغدقت فَواحشَها على جميعِ النُّخبةِ مِنْ بَني أشُّورَ وتنجست بأصنامِ جميعِ الذينَ عَشِقَتْهُم. 8وما أقلعت عَنْ فَواحشَ اَتَّخذتْها في مِصْرَ، حَيثُ ضاجعوها في صِباها وداعبوا نُهودَ بكارتِها وأفرغوا شهوتَهُم علَيها. 9لذلِكَ أسلَمتُها إلى أيدي مُحبِّيها بَني أشُّورَ الذينَ عَشِقَتْهُم. 10هُم عَرَّوها بَعدَ أنْ أخذوا بَنيها وبَناتِها وقتلوها بالسَّيفِ، فصارَت عِبرةً للنِّساءِ بما أصابَها مِنَ العقابِ.
11«فرأت أختُها أهوليبةُ ما فعلَتْهُ أهولةُ، فزادت علَيها فسادًا في عِشقِها وتفوَّقَت علَيها في فَواحشِها، 12فعشِقَت بَني أشُّورَ مِنَ الحُكَّامِ والوُلاةِ جيرانِها لابسي الثِّيابِ الفاخرةِ، والفُرسانِ راكبي الخيلِ وجميعِ الفتيانِ الأقوياءِ. 13فرأيتُ أنَّها تنجست وأنَّ لها ولأختِها طريقًا واحدًا، 14لكنَّها زادت على فَواحشِها حينَ رأت صُوَرَ رجالٍ مِنَ البابليِّينَ منقوشةً بالأحمرِ على الحائطِ، 15حَولَ خُصورِهِم أحزِمةٌ وعلى رؤوسِهِم عَمائِمُ مُتهدِّلةٌ، ولجميعِهِم منظَرُ القادةِ الكبارِ مِنْ بَني بابلَ في أرضِ مولدِهِم. 16فما إنْ لمَحتهُم عيناها حتى عشِقَتهُم، وأرسلتْ إليهِم رُسُلاً إلى أرضِ البابليِّينَ. 17فجاءَها بَنو بابلَ واَرتكبوا معَها الفحشاءَ ونجسوها، فتنجست بهِم ثم عافتهُم نفسُها. 18وأظهرت فَواحشَها وتعرَّت، فعافتها نفْسي كما عافت نفْسي أختَها. 19وأكثرت فَواحشَها لتتذكَّرَ أيّامَ صِباها التي زنت فيها في أرضِ مِصْرَ، 20وعَشِقت رجالاً في شهوةِ الحميرِ والخيل. 21هكذا يا أهوليبةُ اشتَقتِ إلى فُجورِ صِباكِ، حينَ داعبَ المصريُّونَ نهدَيكِ وثَدييكِ الفتيَّينِ.
22«لذلِكَ يا أهوليبةُ، هكذا قالَ السَّيِّدُ الرّبُّ. سأُثيرُ علَيكِ عُشَّاقَكِ الذين عافتْهُم نفسُكِ وأجيءُ بهِم لقتالِكِ مِنْ كُلِّ جهةٍ، 23مِنْ بَني بابلَ، ومِنْ بَني فقودَ وشوعَ وقوعَ وجميعِ بَني أشُّورَ معَهُم، ومِنَ الفتيانِ والأقوياءِ والحُكَّامِ والوُلاةِ كُلِّهم، ومِنَ القادةِ الكِبارِ وراكبي الخيلِ كُلِّهم. 24فيُقبِلونَ علَيكِ منَ الشِّمالِ بالمركباتِ والعجلاتِ وبحشدٍ منَ الشُّعوبِ وينقضُّونَ علَيكِ بالدِّرعِ والتُّرسِ والخُوذةِ منْ كُلِّ جهةٍ، وأُسلِّمُكِ إليهِم، فيحكمونَ علَيكِ بأحكامِهِم. 25وأُسلِّطُ غَيرتي علَيكِ، فيعاملونَكِ بسَخطٍ ويقطعونَ أنفَكِ وأُذنيكِ، وتسقطُ بقيّتُكِ بالسَّيفِ، ويأخذونَ بنيكِ وبَناتِكِ، مِنَ المدينةِ التي تأكلُها النَّارُ. 26وينزِعونَ عنكِ ثيابَكِ ويأخذونَ أدواتِ زينتِكِ. 27وأُنهي فُجورَكِ عنكِ وزِناكِ الذي بدأتِ بهِ في أرضِ مِصْرَ، فلا ترفعينَ عينَيكِ إلى المصريِّينَ ولا تذكُرينَهُم مِنْ بَعدُ.
28«نعم، قالَ السَّيِّدُ الرّبُّ. سأُسلِّمُكِ إلى الذينَ أبغضتِ وعافتْهُم نفسُكِ، 29فينتقمونَ مِنكِ، ويَسلبونَكِ كُلَ ما جنيتِه بتعبِكِ، ويتركونَكِ عُريانةً متعرِّيةً، فتنكشِفُ عَورةُ زِناكِ. فُجورُكِ وفَواحشُكِ 30جلبتِ 
علَيكِ هذا، لأنَّكِ زنيتِ مثلَ الأمَمِ وتنجستِ بأصنامِهِم. 31في طريقِ أختِكِ سلكتِ، فأجعلُ كأسَها في يَدِكِ. 32هكذا قالَ السَّيِّدُ الرّبُّ.
«تشربينَ كأسَ أختِكِ وهيَ عميقةٌ واسعةٌ، وتكونينَ للضَّحِكِ والسُّخريةِ لأنَّ الكأسَ عظيمةُ الاتِّساعِ، 33فتمتلئينَ سُكرًا وحُزنًا كأسُ رُعبٍ وخرابٍ هيَ كأسُ أختِكِ السَّامرةِ، 34تشربينَها حتى الثُّمالةِ وبِشظايا خزَفِها تُمزِّقينَ ثَدييكِ، لأنِّي أنا تكلَّمتُ، يقولُ السَّيِّدُ الرّبُّ». 35لذلِكَ قالَ السَّيِّدُ الرّبُّ: «بما أنَّكِ نسيتني ونبذتني وراءَ ظهرِكِ، فتحمَّلي أنتِ عاقبةَ فُجورِكِ وفَواحشِكِ».
36وقالَ ليَ الرّبُّ: «يا اَبنَ البشَرِ ألا تدينُ أهولةَ وأهوليبةَ؟ فاخبِرْهُما بأرجاسِهِما. 37فكُلًّ مِنهُما زنت ويداها مُلطَّختانِ بالدَّمِ. زنت بعبادةِ الأصنامِ، وبَنوها الذينَ ولَدتْهُم لي قدَّمتْهُم طَعامًا إكرامًا لِلأصنامِ. 38وفعلَت بي هذا أيضًا: نجست بَيتيَ المُقدَّسَ في الوقتِ نفسِهِ ودنَّست يومَ السَّبتِ. 39كانَت تذبحُ بَنيها لأصنامِها وتدخلُ بَيتيَ المُقدَّسَ في الوقتِ نفسِهِ لتُدنِّسَهُ. نعم، هكذا فعلَت في وسَطِ بيتي. 40بل أرسلت إلى رجالٍ غُرَباءَ تدعوهُم مِنْ بعيدٍ. أرسلَت إليهِم رُسُلاً وما أسرعَ ما جاؤوا، فاَغتسلَت لأجلِهِم وكحَّلَت عينيها وتحلَّت بالحلي. 41وجلَست على سريرٍ فاخرٍ وهيَّأت أمامَهُم مائدةً وضعَت علَيها بَخوري وزيتي. 42وكانَ صوتُ جماعةٍ مِنْ أهلِ المُجونِ يُسمَعُ عِندَها، جماعةٌ مِنْ رُعاعِ القومِ، سكارى جيءَ بِهِم مِنَ البراري. جعلوا في يدي كُلِّ واحدةٍ أساورَ وعلى رأسِ كُلٍّ مِنهما تاجا.
43«فقُلتُ: ألا يَزنونَ الآنَ معَ اَمرأةٍ بُليَت بالعُهْرِ؟ 44فهُم دخلوا علَيها كما يدخُلُ الرِّجالُ على عاهرةٍ. نعم، هكذا دخلوا على أهولةَ وعلى أهوليبةَ المرأتَينِ الفاجرتَينِ، 45لكنَّ الأبرارَ سيحكُمونَ علَيهِما حُكمَهُم على الزَّواني وعلى سفَّاكاتِ الدِّماءِ، لأنَّهُما زانيتانِ وأيديهِما مُلطَّخةٌ بالدَّمِ».
46وهذا ما قالَ السَّيِّدُ الرّبُّ. «إصعَدْ إليهِما بجموعِ الشَّعبِ وأسلِمْهُما للرُّعبِ والنَّهبِ. 47فيرجمُهما الجموعُ بالحجارةِ، ويقطعونَهما بسيوفِهِم، ويقتلونَ بَنيهِما وبَناتِهما، ويحرُقونَ بيوتَهما بالنَّارِ. 48فأُنهي فُجورَهُما مِنْ هذِهِ الأرضِ، وتتَّعظُ جميعُ النِّساءِ ولا يَفجرنَ مِثلَهُما. 49وهكذا يرتدُّ فُجورُهُما علَيهِما، فتحملانِ تَبعةَ عبادتِهِما الأصنامَ، وتعلَمانِ أنِّي أنا هوَ السَّيِّدُ الرّبُّ».

 


و لنرى مع بعض ماذا يعني الاصحاح الذي ذكر اعلاه

هذه هى المرة الثالثة التى يتهم الله فيها شعبه بخيانته والإتكال على شعوب أخرى مثل أشور وبابل ومصر ​​. فهذا يعتبر أهانة لله أن لا يؤمن شعبه بقدرته على خلاصهم وحمايتهم ، كما أن إعتمادهم على هذه الشعوب قد فتح الأبواب لدخول أصنام هذه الأمم إلى شعب الله فعبدوها وزادت الخيانة بل أن ما يصاحب العبادات الوثنية من زنا جسدى فاقم الوضع .

فالاعداد من 1 الى 10 ​*إمرأتان إبنتا أم واحدة ​*= هما إسرائيل الأخت الكبرى ( ١٠ أسباط ) ويهوذا الأخت الصغرى (سبطين) 
*وزنتا بمصر فى صباهما زنتا *= بدء سقوطهم كان فى مصر حينما عشقوا العبادة الوثنية بطقوسها المثيرة وأغانيها وموسيقاها

وهم تعلموا هذا فى بداياتهم فى مصر (حزقيال 20:   7  و 8  ) فحزقيال هو أول من كشف 
أن الشعب فى مصر تعلم العبادة الوثنية . عمومًا فهذا يتضح أيضًا من سفر الخروج حيث صنعوا عجلا ذهبيًا ليعبوده (خروج 23  : 4) فهم صنعوا فى البرية ما تعلموه فى مصر​*تزغزغت ترائب عذرتهما = ​*ل شرح هذا نقول أنه حين يولد طفل ، فإنه يولد بريئًا لا يعرف شيئًا عن الخطايا فلايشتهيها ، ولكن إذا علمه أحد هذه الخطايا فإنها تتلاعب بأحاسيسه العذراوية وتدنسها ، ويكون أنه كلما يحاول أن ينسى ذكرى هذه الخطايا الأولى أن ذكراها تثير أحاسيسه بملذاتها الجسدية ثان ي ة . وهذا ما تسميه الكنيسة فى صلاة الصلح للقداس الباسيلى "تذكار الشر الملبس الموت " ويكون عمل المسيح بعد ذلك تقديس النفس حتى تنال قوة لنسيان هذه الخطايا وإستعادة البساطة الطفولية ، ومن يستعيد هذه الصورة يخلص أما من يستمر فى حالته التى شوهتها الخطية فهو لا يخ لص ، وهذا معنى قول السيد المسيح "إن لم ترجعوا وتصيروا مثل هؤلاء الأطفال فلن تدخلوا ملكوت السموات " . فاليهود فى مصر إذًا كالأطفال الذين تعلموا الوثنية فلم تقتلع منهم ، فهناك فى مصر *تزغزغت ترائب عذرتهما = *أى أثيرت شهواتهما العذراوية التى كانت غير دنسة من قبل 

*أوهو لة وأهو ليبة *= كلمتان مشتقان من الكلمة العبرية "أوهل" أى خيمة تشير للحياة المؤقتة على الأرض فهى إذن تشير لجسدنا (اقرأ 2كو 5 : 1 )​وسمت إسرائيل ​​*أهولة *= أى خيمتها . فهى قد أقامت لها هيكل مستقل عن الله
بعد إنفصالها عن يهوذا . أما يهوذا فسميت *أهوليبة *= أى خيمتى فيها ، فالله هو الذى أمر ببناء هيكله فى أورشليم​*وواضح أن الكلمات المستخدمة فى هذا الإصحاح قاسية فى تعبيرها عن الزنا ولكن هذه هى بشاعة الخطية ، وكم تثير الخطية الله وتغيظه . فإلهنا غيور ، وتصور حال رجل يكتشف أن زوجته التى يحبها تخونه مع كل من تر اهم ، ماذا يكون حال هذا الرجل ، وكم تكون ثورته ؟ هذا هو لسان حال الله فى هذا الإصحاح ، فهو يعبر عن حزنه من خيانة شعبه الذى فاض عليه ببركاته فتركه وذهب لآلهة أخرى ... جريًا وراء شهواته . ولقد إتضحت الشهوات المنحرفة لهذا الشعب فور خروجهم من أرض مصر حين صنعو ا عج ً لا ذهبيًا لعبادته​
 

*و حبيت ان اخذ الاعداد التي بين ال 10 و ال 20, لكن لم يكن لك تسائل فيها, فسأقفز الى العدد 22 بحسب ما جاء في مداخلتك


من إشتهتهم سيكونون هم سبب خرابها ​​. وسيخربها الكلدانيين أى البابليين المكون جيشهم من قبائل مختلفة فقود وشوع وقوع = وهى قبائل من شرق نهر دجلة . وبقايا جيش أشور الذى إنضم إلى بابل بعد خراب أشور بيد بابل . ويقطعون أنفك = أى ملكها الذى كان ينبغى أن يكون فى المقدمة له حاسة التمييز ، فيدرك الطريق الآمن ويقود شعبه له لكنه ذهب للطريق الخطر بتحالفه مع مصر . أما لنا فثمر الخطية ه و ف قداننا روح التمييز الذى به ندرك الحق ونرفض الباطل . وأذنيك = هذا يشير لسبى الكهنة ومشيرى الملك الذين عوضًا عن أن يسمعوا صوت الله ويميزوا إرادته ويستمعوا لأنبيائه إستمعوا لشهوات قلوبهم . أما بقية أورشليم فتهلك بالسي ف = إشارة لهلاك الشعب بسبب هذه التصرفات ، وهذا يرمز لهلاك الجسد الذى يتدنس ويهلك بسبب حرماننا من نعمة التمييز وعدم سماعنا لصوت الله . ويأخذون بنيك وبناتك = قد يأخذونهم سبايا أو يقدمونهم محرقات . وهذا يشير لتبديد المواهب والطاقات ، فبد ً لا أن تقدم لخدمة الله تستخدم لحساب الشيطان . وينزعون عنك ث ي ابك = الخطية الأولى
سببت الإحساس بالعرى ، والله من نعمته كسا البشر وستر عليهم ، ولكن من يرتد عنه تذهب عنه نعمة الله فيعود للعرى والفضيحة ثا نية ، إذ حرم نفسه من ستر الله . ويأخذون أدوات زينتك = لقد جعلها الله جميلة وكساها ولكن كل شئ سيذهب للبابليين . وأبطل رذيلتك عنك = إذًا الله سمح بكل هذا ليبطل الرزيلة وليس للإنتقام . وهذا معنى لاتذكرين مصر بعد . وبعد هذه الضربات التى تشربها كما تشرب كأس تحير وخرا ب . تشربها كما شربت أختها كأسها تجتثين ثدييك = المقصود أنها ستتخلى عن كل ما كان يثيرها وتترك عبادة الأصنام تمامًا .

ملحوظة :- خرابها جاء على يد من أحبتهم حبًا خاطئًا ، وهكذا الحب الخاطئ يتحول لكراهية شديدة (راجع قصة أمنون وثامار أولاد داود .) ولاحظ أن الله يسمح بهذا لعل الخاطئ يكره هذه الخطية ويتركها فيخلص بد ً لا من أن يهلك​ 



*



ثانيا : حزقيال الاصحاح 16

25 في راس كل طريق بنيت مرتفعتك ورجّست جمالك وفرّجت رجليك لكل عابر واكثرت زناك.
26 وزنيت مع جيرانك بني مصر الغلاظ اللحم وزدت في زناك لاغاظتي
28 وزنيت مع بني اشور اذ كنت لم تشبعي فزنيت بهم ولم تشبعي ايضا.
29 وكثرت زناك في ارض كنعان الى ارض الكلدانيين وبهذا ايضا لم تشبعي.
37 لذلك هانذا اجمع جميع محبيك الذين لذذت لهم وكل الذين احببتهم مع كل الذين ابغضتهم فاجمعهم عليك من حولك واكشف عورتك لهم لينظروا كل عورتك.
39 واسلمك ليدهم فيهدمون قبتك ويهدمون مرتفعاتك وينزعون عنك ثيابك وياخذون ادوات زينتك ويتركونك عريانة وعارية .
(SVD)

أنقر للتوسيع...

 

 
*ونأتي الى الجزء الثاني من مداخلتك (الغير مرتبة) اذ عجبي بأنسان محاور يبدأ بالمداخلة من نفس الاصحاح في موضوع واحد لكن يبدأ من الاعدد الكبير و تنازليا, لكن ليست المشكلة في هذا الامر, بالمشلكة في اقتطافك للنص, فأنت بدأت الاصحاح من عدد 25 و تناسيت عمدا ال 25 عدد الذي قبلهم,,,


*أورشليم الخائنة
وقالَ ليَ الرّبُّ: 2يا اَبنَ البشَرِ، أخبِرْ أُورُشليمَ بأعمالِها الرَّجسَةِ، 3وقُلْ لها كلامَ السَّيِّدِ الرّبِّ: يا أُورُشليمُ! أصلُكِ وفصلُكِ مِنْ أرضِ الكنعانيِّينَ، وأبوكِ أموريّ وأمُّكِ حِثِّيَّةٌ. 4يومَ وُلدْتِ لا أحدَ قطعَ سُرَّتَكِ، ولا غسَلَكِ بالماءِ لتنظِيفِكِ، ولا ملَّحَكِ بالمِلحِ، ولا لفَّكِ بالقِماطِ. 5ما توجعَ علَيكِ أحدٌ ولا أشفقَ فعمِلَ لكِ شيئًا مِنْ ذلِكَ، بل نُبِذتِ على وجهِ البرِّيَّةِ احتقارًا لكِ يومَ وُلدْتِ.
6«فمَررْتُ بكِ ورَأيتُكِ مُلطَّخةً بدمِكِ، فقُلتُ لكِ وأنتِ في دمِكِ عيشي، لا تموتي! 7واَنمي كنَبتِ الحقلِ. فنَمَوتِ وكَبُرتِ وبَلغْتِ سِنَّ الزَّواج، فنَهدَ ثدياكِ ونبتَ شعرُكِ وأنتِ عريانةٌ مُتعرِّيةٌ.
8«ومرَرْتُ بكِ ثانيةً ورَأيتُكِ ناضجةً للحبِّ، فبسَطْتُ طرفَ ثوبي علَيكِ وسَترتُ عورَتكِ وحَلفْتُ لكِ ودخلتُ معَكِ في عَهدٍ، فصِرْتِ لي. 9فغسَّلتُكِ بالماءِ ونقَّيتُكِ مِنْ دَمِكِ. ثُمَ مَسحتُكِ بالزَّيتِ، 10وألبَستُكِ ثوبًا مُزخرفًا وجعلْتُ الجلْدَ الفاخرَ نعلاً لكِ والكتَّانَ وِشاحَكِ والحريرَ كِسْوتَكِ. 11زيَّنتُكِ بالحُلي، ووضعْتُ أساوِرَ في يَديكِ وقِلادةً في عُنُقِكِ. 12وخزامةً في أنفِكِ وحلقًا في أذنيكِ وإكليلَ جمالٍ على رأسِكِ. 13فتحلَّيتِ بالذَّهبِ والفِضَّةِ وكانَ ملبوسُكِ الكتَّانَ والحريرَ والوشيَ، وأكلْتِ السَّميذَ المخلوطَ بالعسَلِ والزَّيتِ. وتناهيتِ في الجمالِ إلى أنْ لاقَ بكِ المُلْكُ. 14فذاعَ صيتُكِ في الأمَمِ لجمالِكِ الذي اَكتملَ ببهائي الذي ألبستُكِ إيَّاهُ، يقولُ السَّيِّدُ الرّبُّ.
15«فاَتَّكلْتِ على جمالِكِ وعلى اَسمِكِ فزنيتِ، وأغْدقتِ فَواحشَكِ على كُلِّ عابرِ سبيلٍ ومنحْتِ جمالَكِ. 16وأخذْتِ مِنْ ثيابِكِ، فزيَّنتِ لكِ معابدَ وزنيتِ فيها وهذا ما لا يجبُ أنْ يكونَ. 17وأخذْتِ أدواتِ جمالِكِ مِنْ ذهبي وفِضَّتي التي أعطيتُها لكِ، فصنعْتِ لكِ تَماثيلَ ذُكُورٍ وزنيتِ بها. 18وأخذْتِ ثيابَكِ الموشَّاةَ، فكسَوتِ تِلكَ التَّماثيلَ بها ووضعْتِ أمامَها زيتي وبَخوري 19وخبزي الذي أعطيتُهُ لكِ، والسَّميذَ المجبولَ بالزَّيتِ وبالعسَلِ الذي أطعمْتُكِ، جعَلْتِها أمامَ التَّماثيلِ بَخورًا طيِّبَ الرَّائحةِ، يقولُ السَّيِّدُ الرّبُّ. 20وأخذْتِ بَنيكِ وبَناتِكِ الذينَ ولَدْتِهِم لي، فذَبحْتِهِم للتَّماثيلِ طَعامًا. أقليلٌ هذا مِنْ فَواحشِكِ؟ 21أنْ تذبحي أبنَائي وتُسَلِّميهِم قُربانًا في النَّارِ لها؟ 22وفي جميعِ أرجاسِكِ وفَواحشِكِ ما ذكَرتِ أيّامَ صِباكِ، حينَ كُنتِ عُريانةً مُتعرِّيةً مُلطَّخةً بدمِكِ؟
23«ويلٌ لكِ، ويلٌ لكِ! يقولُ السَّيِّدُ الرّبُّ. فبَعدَ كُلِّ شَرِّكِ 24بَنيتِ لكِ قُبَّةً وصنَعتِ مُرتفَعًا في كُلِّ ساحةٍ. 25في رأسِ كُلِّ شارعِ بَنيتِ مُرتفَعَكِ ودنَّستِ جمالَكِ، ووَهبْتِ جسَدَكِ لكُلِّ عابرٍ، وأكثرْتِ فَواحشَكِ. 26وزنيتِ معَ بَني مِصْرَ جيرانِكِ الجسامِ الأعضاءِ إمعانًا في الفُحْشِ لتغيظيني. 27فها أنا الآنَ أُعاقِبُكِ، وأستردُّ قِسمًا مِنَ الأرضِ التي أعطيتُكِ، وأُسلِّمُكِ إلى أهواءِ أعدائِكِ مُدُنِ الفلِسطيِّينَ اللَّواتي خجلْنَ مِنْ طريقِكِ الفاجرِ. 28وما كفاكِ هذا. فزنيتِ معَ بَني أشُّورَ، زنيتِ معَهُم وما شبعْتِ. 29وأكثرْتِ فَواحشَكِ معَ البابليِّينَ التُّجارِ، فما أشبعَكِ هذا أيضًا.
30«كم كُنتِ ضعيفةَ الإرادةِ، حتى فعلْتِ هذا كُلَّهُ كاَمرأةٍ زانيةٍ وَقِحةٍ. 31بَنيتِ قُبَّتكِ في رأسِ كُلِّ شارعِ، وصنعْتِ لكِ مُرتفَعًا في كُلِّ ساحةٍ، وما كُنتِ تَزنينَ بأجرةٍ، 32بل كالمرأةِ الفاسقةِ التي تستَقبلُ الغُرَباءَ عِوَضَ زَوجها. 33كُلُّ الزَّواني يَنلْنَ هدايا، أمَّا أنتِ فأعطيتِ هداياكِ لجميعِ عُشَّاقِكِ، ورشَوتِهِم للمجيءِ إليكِ مِنْ كُلِّ صَوبٍ لمُضاجعتِكِ. 34فكُنتِ في زِناكِ على خلافِ النِّساءِ، لا يسعى أحدٌ وراءَكِ للزِّنى، وتُعطِينَ 
أجرةً ولا أجرةٌ تُعطَى لكِ. فكُنتِ إذًا على خلافِ النِّساءِ في الزِّنى.
35«لذلِكَ أيَّتها الزَّانيةُ اَسمعي كلِمَةَ الرّبِّ: 36هكذا قالَ السَّيِّدُ الرّبُّ: بما أنَّكِ تعرَّيتِ مِنْ ثيابِكِ وكشفْتِ عَورَتكِ في زِناكِ معَ عُشَّاقِكِ ومعَ أصنامِكِ الرَّجسَةِ، ولأجلِ دماءِ بَنيكِ الذينَ بذلْتِهِم لهذِهِ الأصنامِ، 37فسأجمعُ كُلَ عُشَّاقِكِ الذين تلذَّذْتِ بهِم، مِمَّنْ أحببتِهِم أو أبغضتِهِم. أجمَعُهُم علَيكِ مِنْ كُلِّ صَوبٍ وأكشِفُ عَورتَكِ لهُم، فيرَونَ عَورَتكِ كُلَّها. 38وأحكمُ علَيكِ بما يُحكَمُ على الفاسقاتِ وسافكاتِ الدِّماءِ، وأجعَلُكِ ضحيَّةَ غيظي وغَيرتي. 39وأُسلِّمُكِ إلى أيدي عُشَّاقِكِ فيهدِمونَ قُبَّتَكِ ويُحطِّمونَ مُرتفَعَكِ ويَسلبونكِ ثِيابَكِ ويأخذونَ حُلاكِ ويتركونَكِ عُريانةً مُتعرِّيةً. 40ويُثيرونَ علَيكِ الجموعَ، فيرجمونَكِ بالحجارةِ ويقطعونَكِ بسيوفِهِم، 41ويُحرقونَ بيوتَكِ بالنَّارِ ويُنفِّذونَ الحُكْمَ علَيكِ بمَشهدٍ مِنْ نساءٍ كثيراتٍ، فأمنعُكِ عنِ الزِّنى، ولا تُعطِينَ أجرةً مِنْ بَعدُ. 42وأشفي غليلي مِنكِ، وتزولُ غَيرتي عَنكِ، فأهدأُ ولا أغضبُ مِنْ بَعدُ. 43وبما أنَّكِ نَسيتِ ما فعَلْتُهُ لكِ في أيّامِ صِباكِ وأغضبتني في كُلِّ ما عمِلْتِهِ، فسأجلبُ على رأسِكِ عاقِبةَ سُلوكِكِ، يقولُ السَّيِّدُ الرّبُّ.
«أما اَرتكبتِ الفَحشاءَ فَوقَ جميعِ أرجاسِكِ؟ 44حتى ليصدُق فيكِ المثَلُ القائلُ: كما الأمُّ، هكذا بِنتُها. 45فأنتِ اَبنَةُ أُمِّكِ التي عافَت زَوجها وبَنيها، وأختُ أخواتِكِ اللَّواتي عِفنَ أزواجهنَّ وبَنيهنَّ. أُمُّكنَّ حثِّيَّةٌ وأبوكُنَّ أموريًّ. 46فأختُكِ الكُبرى هيَ السَّامرةُ في الشِّمالِ معَ بَناتِها المُدُنِ، وأختُكِ الصُّغرى هيَ سدومُ في الجنوبِ معَ بَناتِها المُدُنِ. 47وما اَكتفيتِ بالسُّلوكِ في طرقِهِنَّ واَرتكابِ مثلِ أرجاسِهِنَّ بل ما إنْ مضى قليلٌ مِنَ الوقتِ حتى زِدتِ علَيهنَّ فسادًا في جميعِ طُرقِكِ. 48حَيًّ أنا، يقولُ الرّبُّ الإلهُ، ما فعلَت سدومُ أختُكِ وبَناتُها مثلَ ما فعلتِ أنتِ وبَناتُكِ. 49كانَ إثْمُ سدومَ أختِكِ العجرفةَ والتُّخمةَ والرَّخاءَ، وهذا ما صرَفَها هيَ وبناتُها عَنْ نُصرةِ البائسِ والمسكينِ 50فتكبَّرنَ وعَمِلنَ الرِّجسَ أمامي، فأزلْتُهنَّ كما رأيتُ. 51وما خطِئتِ السَّامرةُ نِصفَ خطاياكِ، بل كُنتِ أكثرَ رِجسًا مِنها ومِنْ بَناتِها، فجعلْتِ أختَيكِ أبرَ مِنكِ بسبَبِ كُلِّ تِلكَ الأرجاسِ التي فَعلْتِ. 52فاَحملي فَوقَ عارِكِ عارَ أختَيكِ اللَّتينِ جعَلتُهما أبرَ مِنكِ بخطاياكِ التي فاقت خطاياهما رِجسًا، فظهرتا أبرَ مِنكِ. فاَخجلي، إذًا، واَحملي العارَ الذي غسلْتِ مِنهُ أُختَيكِ.
53«سأُعيدُ أمجادَ سدومَ ومُدُنَها وأمجادَ السَّامرةِ ومُدُنَها، ثُمَ أُعيدُ أمجادَكِ بَينَهنَّ، 54لتحملي عارَكِ وتخجلي مِنْ كُلِّ ما فعلْتِ حتى جلبْتِ لهُنَّ العزاءَ. 55فأُختاكِ وبَناتُهُما يَعُدْنَ إلى أيّامِهِنَّ القديمةِ، وأنتِ وبَناتُكِ تَعُدنَ إلى أيّامِكُنَّ القديمةِ. 56وسدومُ أختُكِ كُنتِ تَذكُرينها باَحتقارٍ يومَ تكبُّرِكِ، 57وقبلَ أنْ ينكشِفَ شَرُّكِ! والآنَ فأنتِ مِثلَها، تُعيِّرُكِ مُدُنُ أدومَ ومُدُنُ الفلِسطيِّينَ وجميعُ جيرانِكِ اللَّواتي يَحتقرْنَكِ. 58فحملْتِ نتيجةَ فُجورِكِ وأرجاسِكِ، يقولُ الرّبُّ.
59«لأنَّهُ هكذا قالَ السَّيِّدُ الرّبُّ: سأَفعلُ بكِ كما فعلْتِ حينَ اَحتقرْتِ قسَمَكِ ونقضْتِ العَهدَ. 60أمَّا أنا فأذكرُ عَهدي معَكِ في أيّامِ صِباكِ وأُقيمُ لكِ عَهدًا أبديُا. 61عِندَ ذلِكَ تذكرينَ أنتِ طُرقَكِ وتَخجلينَ حينَ أرضى عَنْ أُختَيكِ اللَّتينِ هما أكبرُ مِنكِ، وعَنِ اللَّواتي هُنَّ أصغرُ مِنكِ، فأَجعَلُهُنَّ لكِ بَناتٍ، ولكنْ لا يكونُ عَهدي معَهُنَّ كعَهدي مَعكِ. 62وأُجدِّدُ عَهدي مَعكِ، فتعلَمينَ أنِّي أنا الرّبُّ، 63حتى تتذكَّري وتشعُري بِالخزي ولا تفتحي فَمكِ مِنْ بَعدُ لعارِكِ، حينَ أغفِرُ لكِ جميعَ ما فعلْتِ، يقولُ السَّيِّدُ الرّبُّ».

* 



فلا من الواضح للقارئ العاقل, الذي يقرأ النص كله و يدقق ما يمليه الاخرين عليه, ان الرب يتكلم عن اورشليم و عن زناها الروحي اذ تركت الرب و عبد الصنم كما هو واذح في الاصحاح السادس عشر, لكن حبيت اعلق بشكل خاص على الاعداد الي اقتبستها عزيزي

*قيا عزيزي عاوز اجابة اننا نجد هنا حصرًا للشر العظيم الذى إرتكبوه فى نكران واضح لجميل الله ​​. كانت جريمتهم هى الوثنية ويسميها الكتاب زنا روحى ، فهى خيانة بالقلب ، إذ يحب أ حدًا غير الله . وبدأت العبادة الوثنية فى أواخر أيام سليمان وإستمرت .
هنا إنحراف هذه العروس وراء آخر غير عريسها . وفى حالتنا هو إرتباطنا بالأمور العالمية على حساب الله .
وبدء السقوط هو الكبرياء = إتكلت على جمالك = فالنفس التى تثق فى جمالها وتظن أنها بارة ت ق وم بدور الزانية ،
لأنه فيما تفعله حسنًا لا تفعله لإعلان مجد الله بل هى تطلب مجدها الذاتى ، وسكبت زناك على كل عاب ر = أى عبدوا كل أوثان جيرانهم . وأخذت كل ما أعطاهم الله من مواهب وزينة (صحة ومال وإسم ...) وزنيت عليها = أى إستخدمت كل شئ فى الخطايا . وبالنسبة لليهود فهم قدموا كل شئ للأوثان . بل قدموا أولادهم ذبائح للأوثان = هم عملوا هذا فع ً لا ولكن روحيًا كم من أولاد لنا ، جسدي ين أو روحيين كنا سببًا فى هلاكهم . ولاحظ هنا أن الله
يقول ذبحت بني = فالأولاد هم أولاده هو ، أما ا لآباء فما هم سوى خدام لله يربون الأولا د لحساب الله . ومما ضاعف خطيتها نكرانها لجميل الله عليها = لم تذكرى أيام صباك = يوم أخرجهم الله من أرض مصر وفاض عليهم ببركاته مظهرًا لهم تفاهة أوثان وآلهة الشعوب . وبنيت لنفسك قبة = فىكل مكان صنعوا لأنفسهم مذابح للأوثان .
وروحيًا فهذا يعنى أينما سار الإنسان لا يهتم سوى بملذاته وشهواته . وهى تدعوا الآخرين للزنا معها أى بالنسبة لليهود يدخلون كل أصنام جيرانهم مصر وأشور ... الخ . هذا يشبه من تتحول الخطية فى حياته إلى حالة مرضية، يخطئ بلا شبع ، وفى خطايا قد تكون متضادة (زنا وكبرياء مث ً لا) والنتيجة أنها رجست جم الها = فبالخطية تفقد صورة المسيح فينا . وبنى مصر الغلاظ اللحم = أى المتكبرين . زنيت معهم = هذه تشير غالبًا لإتكالهم على مصر ، وعملهم معاهدات وحلف مع مصر لتحميهم ، وكانت العادة فى عقد المعاهدات للحماية أن من يطلب
الحماية يقدم العبادة لآلهة من يطلب منه الحم اية ، وهذا حدث أيضًا مع أشور آية ٢٨ . ولنلاحظ أنهم عبدوا آلهة الفلسطينيين فأسلمهم الله ليدهم ، وهكذا مع مصر وأشور وبابل . وهكذا من يحب خطية تحرقه نيران هذه الخطية .​وهى زانية تحتقر الأجرة ، بل تعطى من يزنى معها هدايا ​= هذه إشارة للذهب والفضة التى يدفعونها للشعوب لعقد معاهدات معهم . وهم بعبادتهم لأوثان هذه الشعوب يرتكبون الزنا الروحى . والتشبيه هنا أن منعادة الزوانى أنهن يأخذن أجرًا ، ولم يسمع أن زانية دفعت هدي ة لأحد ، أما هؤلاء فقد دفعن لآلهة الشعوب المجاورة . أو ليس هذا مثل من يضيع صحته ويصرف أمواله فى سب يل خطاياه . تأخذ أجنبيين مكان زوجه ا = الزوج هنا هو الرب ،
وزوجها هو الذى يدافع عنها ، لكنها أخذت أوثانًا مكان زوجها .​
* 



*



ثالثا : نشيد الانشاد الاصحاح السابع 

1. ما اجمل رجليك بالنعلين يا بنت الكريم.دوائر فخذيك مثل الحلي صنعة يدي صناع.
2 سرتك كاس مدورة لا يعوزها شراب ممزوج.بطنك صبرة حنطة مسيجة بالسوسن.
3 ثدياك كخشفتين توأمي ظبية.
4 عنقك كبرج من عاج.عيناك كالبرك في حشبون عند باب بث ربيم.انفك كبرج لبنان الناظر تجاه دمشق.

رابعا : نشيد الانشاد الاصحاح 8

Sg 8:10
10 انا سور وثدياي كبرجين.حينئذ كنت في عينيه كواجدة 
سلامة (SVD)

Sg 8:8
8. لنا اخت صغيرة ليس لها ثديان.فماذا نصنع لاختنا في يوم تخطب (SVD)

مع الشكر

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
ولنأتي الى الجزء الثالث وهو الجزء الاخير من مداخلتك, اذ بصراحة يا عزيزي, النص الاول و الثاني ينسجمان مع بعض في مسألة التفسير, لكن لعدم معرفة الكافية بالكتاب المقدس  ادررجا هذا النص الاخير, الذي فسر من قبل في موضوع خاص بنشيد الانشاد, لكن لم تكن امينا في بحثك و ايجادك للاجابة التي انت (عاوزها), فيا صديقي اطلب منك ان تكون امين في ايجادك للاجابات بنفسك اولا ان كنت صادقا في هدفك الا وهو ايجاد الاجابة لتساؤلاتك

و كم تعودنا منك, من النصوص التي سبقت هذا النص, انك تقتبس عدد او عددين من اصحاح كامل, فياريت يا عزيزي في مداخلاتك القادمة ان تقرأ ما قبل و بعد النص الي يدور تساؤلك حوله, عندما تطرح تهمة, يا ريت لو تطرح الاعداد الي قبلها و بعدها و لا تكن محدود البصر الى هذه الدرجة في قرأة و ادراج اصحاح واحد, فالله املا علينا بهذه النعمة التي هي البصر, فلنستخدمها بكل امانة في بحثنا اخي العزيز




الجوقة 
إرجعي، إرجعي يا شُولَميةُ! إرجعي، إرجعي فنَنظُرَ إليكِ! العريس لِماذا تَنظُرونَالشُّولَميةَ كأنَّها تَرقُصُ بَينَ صَفَّينِ؟ 2ما أجملَ خطَواتِكِ بالحِذاءِ يا بِنتَ الأميرِ! دوائِرُ فَخذَيكِ حِليٌّ صاغَتْها يَدٌ ماهِرةٌ. 3سُرَّتُكِ كأسٌ مُدَوَّرَةٌ مَزيج خمرِها لا يَنقُصُ، وبَطنُكِ عَرَمَةُ حِنطَةٍ، يُسَيِّجها السَّوسَنُ. 4ثَدياكِ تَوأما ظَبْيَةٍ صغيرانِ بَعدُ. 5عُنُقُكِ بُرْج مِنَ العاج، وعيناكِ كبِركتَي حَشبونَ عِندَ بابِ بَيتَ رَبيمَ. أنفُكِ كبُرج لبنانَ المُشرِفِ على دِمَشقَ. 6رأسُكِ مُكلَّلٌ كالكَرمَلِ، وشَعرُ رأسِكِ أُرجوانٌ. جدائِلُهُ تَأْسُرُ المَلِكَ. 7جميلةٌ أنتِ يا حبيبةُ! ما أحلى دَلالَكِ. 8قامَتُكِ مِثلُ النَّخلةِ، وثَدياكِ كَعناقيدِها. 9قُلتُ أصعَدُ النَّخلةَ وأتعلَّقُ بِأغصانِها، فيكونُ ثَدياكِ لي كَعناقيدِ الكَرمِ عَبيرُ أنفِكِ كالتُّفاحِ، 10وريقُكِ خمرٌ طَيِّبَةٌ تَسُوغُ رَقراقَةً للحبيبِ على الشِّفاهِ والأسنانِ. 
العروس
11أنا لِحبيبي أنا، وإليه اَشْتياقي. 12تَعالَ نَخرُج يا حبيبي لِنبيتَ ليلَتَنا في الحُقولِ، 13فنُبكِّرَ إلى الكُرومِ لِنَرى هل أزهَرَ الكَرمُ وتفَتَّحَت زُهورُهُ؟ وهل نَوَّرَ الرُّمَّانُ؟ فأعطيَكَ هُناكَ حبِّي. 14اللُّفَّاحُ نَشَرَ عَبيرَهُ، وكُلُّ شَهيٍّ عِندَ أبوابِنا حَفِظْتُهُ لكَ يا حبيبي، حديثَهُ والقديمَ. 

*وصفه للعروس شولميث *
*" ما أجمل خطواتك بالنعلين يا بنت الأمير "* نش 7 : 1 
يلقبها " بنت الأمير " ، إذ هى منتسبة لله ، ولدت من الماء والروح كأبنة للملك السماوى ، لهذا دعيت فى المزمور ( 45 : 13 ) " أبنة الملك " ، فإن كانت فى أصلها ( بعد السقوط ) حقيرة ومزدرى بها ، لكن بانتسابها لله حملت أصلا ملوكيا . 
أما حديثه عن " النعلين " إنما يشير إلى الكنيسة – كجماعة أو كأعضاء – وقد احتذت بانجيل السلام ( أف 6 : 15 ) ، وكأن العريس قد ركز فى بدء وصفها بخطواتها الأنجيلية ... تسلك طريق العريس ذاته . كقول الرسول بولس : " ما أجمل أقدام المبشرين بالسلام ، المبشرين بالخيرات " رو 10 : 15 . ( راجع أشعيا 52 : 7 ) ، ( ناحوم : 1 : 15 ) . 

*" مفاصل فخذيك مثل الحلى ( السلاسل ) ، صنعة يدى صانع "* نش 7 : 1 
الفخذان يحملان الجسد ويعينانه على الحركة ، لهذا فإن مفاصل الفخذين إنما تشير إلى وحدة الكنيسة المقدسة فى المسيح يسوع خلال المحبة ، ( راجع أف 4 : 16 ) ، ( كو 2 : 19 ) . 
هذه الوحدة كالسلاسل تربط البشرية معا مع اختلافها فى اللغة والجنس والثقافات ، كما تربط الأجيال معا ، فتحمل الكنيسة الروح الجامعية على المستوى المكانى ( فى كل العالم ) والمستوى الزمانى ( عبر الأجيال ) .... وهى من صنع يدى صانع ماهر ، ألا وهو الروح القدس واهب الشركة . 

*" وسرتك كأس مدورة ، لا يعوزها شراب ممزوج "* نش 7 : 2 
ترشم السرة بدهن الميرون فى سر التثبيت ، لأن الروح القدس يقدس الأعضاء الظاهرة كما يقدس الأحشاء الداخلية ، ليكون الأنسان بكليته للرب . 
هكذا يرى السيد المسيح فى كنيسته قد دخلت معه فى الحياة الزوجية على مستوى سماوى ، وقد قطعت سرتها فصارت كأسا مدورة أى حملت الطبيعة السماوية ( الدائرة التى بلا بداية ولا نهاية ) ، لا يعوزها شراب ممزوج ، إذ لم تعد فى أحشاء العالم تطلب أفراحه الخارجية .... 

*" بطنك صرة ( كومة ) حنطة مسيجة بالسوسن "* نش 7 : 3 . 
تحوى الكنيسة فى داخلها مخازن غذاء روحى ( حنطة ) مشبع للنفس يسكن فى داخلها السيد المسيح ، الخبز الحى النازل من السماء ، الذى من يأكل منه يحيا إلى الأبد ( يو 6 : 51 ) ، هذه الخيرات محاطة بسياج من السوسن الذكى الرائحة ، وكأن ثمار الكنيسة مشبعة وجميلة تجتذب النفوس . 

*" ثدياك كخشفتين توأمى ظبية " *نش 7 : 3
( راجع نش 4 : 5 ) . 
*" عنقك كبرج من عاج " *نش 7 : 4 
( راجع نش 4 : 4 ) ، ... الآن يصفها " كبرج من عاج " والعاج يشير إلى قبول الألم حتى الموت ، فإن كان إيمان الكنيسة عاليا كالبرج ، مرتفعا نحو السماء ، فقد قبلت كل صنوف الألم حتى الموت ، لتبقى أمينة فى إيمانها ، لا تنحرف وراء كل ريح تعليم غريب ولا تتلوث بالبدع والهرطقات لقد كلفها إيمانها الرسولى الأصيل الثمن الكثير ! 

*" عيناك كالبرك فى حشبون عند باب بث ربيم "* نش 7 : 4 
إن كان قبلا قد وصف عينيها بعينى الحمامة ، حيث تتجلى فيهما صورة الروح القدس الذى يقدس سيرتها الداخلية بتطلعها المستمر إليه بغير إنحراف ، فإنه الآن يصفهما  ببرك السمك فى حشبون ، هذا المنظر يكشف عن إتساع بصيرتها ، فهى كالبرك المنفتحة على السماء لا يحجبها عنها شىء ، هذا الأنفتاح نحو السماء يولد فيها انفتاحا نحو البشر أيضا ، لذا دعاها " برك السمك " ، كل من ينظر إليها يجدها تحوى الأسماك داخلها .. لا تهتم بما لنفسها بل بما هو للأخرين ( الأسماك تشير إلى جماعة المؤمنين ) ، إنه لا يصفها بالينابيع لئلا تحمل فقاعات هواء ( تشير إلى الحياة الجوفاء ) ، ولا بالبحر إذ ليس فيها اضطرابات أو قلق ، بل فى بساطة الأيمان تعيش بنظرة روحية هادئة . 

*" أنفك كبرج لبنان الناظر تجاه دمشق "* نش 7 : 4 
هذا التعبير يشير إلى شهامة الكنيسة وشجاعتها المقدسة فى الحق ، وعدم خوفها من الباطل ، فإن كانت وديعة متواضعة لكنها فى نفس الوقت قوية وجبارة . 
والأنف يشير إلى حاسة الشم للتمييز بين رائحة المسيح الذكية وأطايب العالم الزائلة .. 

*" رأسك عليك مثل الكرمل ، وشعر رأسك كالقرمز ، *
*الملك قد حجز فى الشرفات "* نش 7 : 5 
رأس الكنيسة مرتفع كالكرمل ، الجبل الذى يرتفع إلى أقل من 2000 قدم ، ليس فى تشامخ بشرى وأعتداد مملوء عجرفة ، بل فى قوة النصرة على محبة العالم وكل عواصفة . 
والكرمل يعنى " أرض الحديقة " ، أمتاز بالخضرة الكثيفة والثمار الكثيرة والغابات ، هكذا لا يظهر رأس الكنيسة فارغا بل مثمرا ، لا تلهو فيها أية أفكار باطلة ، إنما تحمل أعمالا مجيدة وتقدم ثمارا تشبع الكثيرين . 
على رأس الكرمل سجد إيليا النبى وخر على الأرض طالبا من الله أن يعطى مطرا للأرض ( 1 مل 18 : 42 – 46 ) ، وفى الكنيسة يتعبد المؤمنون بانسحاق أمام الله لكى يمطر على القلوب الجافة بمياة نعمته حتى تلين بالتوبة وتأتى بالثمر المطلوب .... 
أما الشعر فقد رأيناه قبلا يشير إلى جماعة المؤمنين ، أنه كالقرمز ، وهو لباس الملوك كما يحمل رمز دم المسيح باتحادنا مع العريس الملك ، صارت كل الأعضاء تحمل سمة الملوكية خلال تقديسها بالدم الكريم . 
أمام هذا المنظر الجميل يقول العريس " الملك قد حجز فى الشرفات " وكأنه لا يريد أن يتركها ، هذا ما أكده المرتل بقوله " الرب قد أختار صهيون ، ..... ( مز 132 : 13 ، 14 ) . 

*" ما أجملك وما أحلاك يا حبيبى ! *
*هذه هى عظمتك فى لذاتك : قامتك هى شبيهة بالنخلة وثدياك بالعناقيد ، *
*قلت أنى أصعد إلى النخلة وأمسك بسعفها العال ، وتكون ثدياك كعناقيد الكرم ،*
* ورائحة أنفك كالتفاح ، وحلقك كأجود الخمر ، *
*تسوغ بلذة لحبيبى وتسيل على شفتى وأسنانى "* ( نش 7 : 6 – 9 ) . 
فى ختام وصفه لها يناجيها : ما أجملك ؟ ! ما أحلاك ؟ ! 
هوذا قد ظهرت قامة الكنيسة ، إنها كالنخلة تمتاز بطولها واستقامتها ... لقد ارتفعت لتبلغ ملء قامة المسيح ( أف 4 : 13 ) ، وكما يقول المرتل : " الصديق كالنخلة يزهو ، كالأرز فى لبنان ينمو " ( مز 92 : 12 ) ، لهذا رمز للسبعين رسولا بسبعين نخلة ( خر 15 : 27 ، عد 33 : 9 ) ، كما زين بيت الله بالنخيل ( 1 مل 6 : 29 ) ، النخلة بجذورها الخفية العميقة تلتقى بينابيع المياة الحية ، وهى تقدم ثمرها ظافرا ونافعا لكثيرين خاصة فى المناطق المقفرة ... 
يفرح العريس بعروسه المثمرة ، فيصعد إلى النخلة ليجنى ثمارها ، أما أنواع الثمر فهى : 
-         يرى ثدييها كعناقيد الكرم .... إنهما العهدان القديم والجديد ، .... 
-         يرى أنفها كالتفاح ... وقد رأينا فى التفاح رمزا للتجسد الإلهى ، وكأنها تشتم على الدوام رائحة الإله المتجسد . 
-         حلقها كالخمر الجيد ، يشير بكلمات الفرح المستمر ، المستساغة اللذيذة الطعم التى تجعل العريس نفسه أيضا يفرح لفرحها ، فتظهر علامات الفرح على شفتيه وأسنانه . 
إذ سمعت العروس وصف العريس ومديحه لها أجابته : أن كل ما قد وصفتنى به إنما هو منك ولك يا حبيبى . 
*" أنا لحبيبى ، وإلى اشتياقه "* نش 7 : 10 
هنا ارتفعت العروس إلى الأبدية لا لتقدم حياتها له استجابة لحبه وإنما لتكشف على مستوى العلانية واللانهائية مدى شوقه إليها " أنا لحبيبى وإلى اشتياقه " كأنها تقول له ... لقد عرفت سر مديحك لى ، إنك تطلبنى أكون معك ولك ، أكون موضع شوقك إلى الأبد ! 
صارت العروس تناديه : 
*" تعال يا حبيبى لنخرج إلى الحقل ، *
*ولنبت فى القرى ، لنبكرن إلى الكروم ، *
*لننظر هل أزهر الكرم ؟ ! هل تفتح القعال ؟ هل نور الرمان ؟ *
*هناك أعطيك حبى ( ثدييى ) " *( نش 7 : 11 ، 12 ) . 
أى حقل هذا ، لعله حقل العمل الإلهى المتسع على مستوى البشرية كلها ، هذا الذى قال عنه الرب نفسه : " ارفعوا أعينكم وانظروا الحقول أنها قد أبيضت للحصاد " ( يو 4 : 35 ) ... إن كان ربنا نفسه يدعونا للعمل ، لكننا لن نخرج بدونه ، بل معه وبه لأنه هو صاحب الكرم وهو الذى يهبه النمو .... 
ما هى هذه القرى ؟ لعلها تقصد حياتها الداخلية بجوانبها المتعددة ، وهنا أيضا دعوة لخدمة القرى ، فالكنيسة ملتزمة بالكرازة والرعاية داخل القرى حيث البسطاء أيضا . 
أخيرا تقول العروس : " هناك أعطيك حبى .... " هناك فى مجال الخدمة ، فى حقل الرب ، فى القرى ، فى الكروم حين تقدم للبشرية اتحادها مع المسيح عريسها إنما تقدم للرب حبها أو تقدم العهدين ، تقدم كلمة الله بكونه الغذاء المشبع للنفوس . 
+ أخيرا تقول له : 
*" اللقاح يفوح رائحته ، وعند أبوابنا كل نفائس ( الثمار ) من جديدة وقديمة ، *
*ذخرتها لك يا حبيبى "* ( نش 7 : 13 ) . 
اللفاح من أجمل الزهور التى تشير إلى الوحدة الزوجية بين الرجل وامرأته ، ... العروس تختم حديثها بقولها لقد فاحت رائحة الحب الوحدوى أو الزوجى بين العريس السماوى وعروسه ، وحان وقت كمال هذه الوحدة . 
هذه الوحدة التى ظهرت رائحتها تحمل ثمارا نفيسة جاءت جديدة فى كل يوم وقديمة أى أصيلة وعميقة ... هى ثمار كلمة الله العاملة فى نفوس المؤمنين . 
هذا ما تقدمه العروس الأم للمسيح العريس الأبدى ... تقدم ثمار أعضائها بالروح القدس ! . 


وبذلك اصلي ان يكون هذا الرد سبب بركة ليك اخي العزيز و انه يكون قد قدم الاجابة التي انت عاوزها و تبحث عنها


سلام و نعمة رب المجد مع الجميع​


----------



## drpepo (28 يناير 2006)

ما فى كلام بعد كلامك ( ماى روك ) 
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## عاوز اجابة (28 يناير 2006)

My Rock قال:
			
		

> خليك محترم و بلاش تقل ادبك, والرد على سؤالك طور التحظير
> 
> سلام و نعمة


 
اخى الفاضل المشرف العام فقط انا كنت اريد استفسار اما عن كلامك انى ابقى محترم حاضر هبقى محترم 
رغم انى مش شايف انى سالت بطرقة غير مهذبة ولا حاجة


----------



## My Rock (28 يناير 2006)

عاوز اجابة قال:
			
		

> اخى الفاضل المشرف العام فقط انا كنت اريد استفسار اما عن كلامك انى ابقى محترم حاضر هبقى محترم
> رغم انى مش شايف انى سالت بطرقة غير مهذبة ولا حاجة


 
الرد مش عليك يا عاوز اجابة, بعدين اترك الجانبيات و خليك مركز على الموضوع, انت سألت و نحن اجبنا

http://arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=18750&postcount=13


يا ريت نسمع تعليقك اخي العزيز


سلام و نعمة


----------



## drpepo (5 فبراير 2006)

بلاش اسئلة سافلة وغبية 
والاسلوب الواطى دا بلاش منه يا استاذ 
الاجوبة واضحة انت مش مقتنع بيها تبقى مشكلتك 
كل العلماء والفهماء لم يعبروا عن هذه الآيات بالتخلف اللى حضرتك بتقوله وهذا ان دل لا يدل سوى انك لا تسمع ولا تفهم ولا تنظر سوى للجسد


----------



## almanse (6 فبراير 2006)

*


			
				drpepo قال:
			
		


			بلاش اسئلة سافلة وغبية 
والاسلوب الواطى دا بلاش منه يا استاذ 
الاجوبة واضحة انت مش مقتنع بيها تبقى مشكلتك 
كل العلماء والفهماء لم يعبروا عن هذه الآيات بالتخلف اللى حضرتك بتقوله وهذا ان دل لا يدل سوى انك لا تسمع ولا تفهم ولا تنظر سوى للجسد
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

اسئلة سافلة وغبية؟ لاني لا اقبل ان ترمز للكنيسة بثدي المرأة؟ طيب لاي شيء يرمز المني؟ اعطني جواب حتى اقتنع به. ابحث في الجواب الزميل  عن معنى المني لو سمحت. 

شكراً. *


----------



## maarttina (6 فبراير 2006)

almanse قال:
			
		

> *
> اسئلة سافلة وغبية؟ لاني لا اقبل ان ترمز للكنيسة بثدي المرأة؟ طيب لاي شيء يرمز المني؟ اعطني جواب حتى اقتنع به. ابحث في الجواب الزميل  عن معنى المني لو سمحت.
> 
> شكراً. *


طيب هل قرأت تفسيرات الايات ؟؟؟؟
هل عندما يقول الهك مريم التي احسنت فرجها فنفخنا فيه من روحنا ليست اهانة ؟؟
الم يجد الهك الفاظ نابيه عن ذلك للوصف ؟؟؟


----------



## drpepo (6 فبراير 2006)

almanse قال:
			
		

> *اسئلة سافلة وغبية؟ لاني لا اقبل ان ترمز للكنيسة بثدي المرأة؟ طيب لاي شيء يرمز المني؟ اعطني جواب حتى اقتنع به. ابحث في الجواب الزميل عن معنى المني لو سمحت. *
> 
> *شكراً. *


 
سؤال من امتى حضرتك بتحب الكنيسة وبتخاف عليها اوى كدا
لو كان كلامك صحيح لكنت تقرأ التفاسير لما قلت هذا الكلام الوضيع 
ارجو ان لا تنظروا لكل شئ كما تعودوا تنظرون للأشياء دائما بنظرة جسدية بحتة


----------



## My Rock (6 فبراير 2006)

almanse قال:
			
		

> *اسئلة سافلة وغبية؟ لاني لا اقبل ان ترمز للكنيسة بثدي المرأة؟ طيب لاي شيء يرمز المني؟ اعطني جواب حتى اقتنع به. ابحث في الجواب الزميل عن معنى المني لو سمحت. *
> 
> *شكراً. *


 
نشكر الرب ان الاسئلة بدأت تتلاشى شيئا فشيئا, فلم يبقى عند الاحبة المسلمين غير الفتافيت 

سؤالك عزيزي عن العدد 20 من سفر حزقيال

*20 وعشقت معشوقيهم الذين لحمهم كلحم الحمير ومنيّهم كمنيّ الخيل*

الحديث هنا اشتهاء من احبوهم سابقا و هم المصريين, اذ يصفون بالحمير و الخيل في كبريائهم و وثنيتهم وتعاملهم مع الشياطين, فوصف زناها مع زنا الحيل و الحمير و الذي هو زنا الحيوانات الذي هو بالغ النجاسة, اذ وصف جسدهم بجسد الحمير و منيهم بمني الخيل لنجاستهم و نجاسة زناها معهم


سلام و نعمة


----------



## almanse (7 فبراير 2006)

*


			
				My Rock قال:
			
		


			نشكر الرب ان الاسئلة بدأت تتلاشى شيئا فشيئا, فلم يبقى عند الاحبة المسلمين غير الفتافيت 

سؤالك عزيزي عن العدد 20 من سفر حزقيال

20 وعشقت معشوقيهم الذين لحمهم كلحم الحمير ومنيّهم كمنيّ الخيل

الحديث هنا اشتهاء من احبوهم سابقا و هم المصريين, اذ يصفون بالحمير و الخيل في كبريائهم و وثنيتهم وتعاملهم مع الشياطين, فوصف زناها مع زنا الحيل و الحمير و الذي هو زنا الحيوانات الذي هو بالغ النجاسة, اذ وصف جسدهم بجسد الحمير و منيهم بمني الخيل لنجاستهم و نجاسة زناها معهم
سلام و نعمة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

عزيزي  أية اسئلة تلاشت؟ يفكي ان نترك العاقل يقرأ التفسير هذا يكفي. الحيوانات لا تزني لانها بدون شريعة اصلاً. فهي تتبع الغريزة التي خلقها الله. كونك تصف مني الخيل بالزنى هو تطاول على الله الخالق. نحن نتحدث عن اسلوب النص الذي لم يترك عضو تناسلي الا استعمله في غير موضعه. تقول رمز ! اقول لك ماشي  الحكم للعاقل.

سؤالي الذي لم يرد عليه أحد. 

السؤال الجوهري: متى اول مرة ظهر هذا التفسير؟ وماذا كان فهم القارئ قبلها.
ما هو اسم اول مفسر حمل هذه الكلمات الجنسية على غير معناعا الظاهري؟
اسمه وتاريخ كتابته للفسير الذي يقول ان الثدي هو رمز للعهد الجديد.

وشكراً.*


----------



## almanse (7 فبراير 2006)

*


			
				maarttina قال:
			
		


			طيب هل قرأت تفسيرات الايات ؟؟؟؟
هل عندما يقول الهك مريم التي احسنت فرجها فنفخنا فيه من روحنا ليست اهانة ؟؟
الم يجد الهك الفاظ نابيه عن ذلك للوصف ؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ازميلة مارتينا, هذا استعمال في محله وليس فيه اي رمز. فنحن لم نستمل الفرج لوصف الكنيسة او الجامع. والآية ليس فيها تغزل بمفاتن المرأة. بل الآية تقول ان مريم عفيفة اصحنت فرجها. 
الفرج والمني في حد ذاته ليس عيباً لكن حين تصف عملية جنسية او تتغزل في كل جزء ن جسد المرأة فهذا غزل. فانت تقولين انكم ترمزون الى اشياء روحية بالتغزل في عورات المرأة؟ 



			1. ما اجمل رجليك بالنعلين يا بنت الكريم.دوائر فخذيك مثل الحلي صنعة يدي صناع.
2 سرتك كاس مدورة لا يعوزها شراب ممزوج.بطنك صبرة حنطة مسيجة بالسوسن.
3 ثدياك كخشفتين توأمي ظبية.
4 عنقك كبرج من عاج.عيناك كالبرك في حشبون عند باب بث ربيم.انفك كبرج لبنان الناظر تجاه دمشق.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


وأعد سؤالي : 

متى اول مرة ظهر هذا التفسير؟ وماذا كان فهم القارئ قبلها.
ما هو اسم اول مفسر حمل هذه الكلمات الجنسية على غير معناعا الظاهري؟
اسمه وتاريخ كتابته للفسير الذي يقول ان الثدي هو رمز للعهد الجديد.[/COLOR]*


----------



## My Rock (7 فبراير 2006)

almanse قال:
			
		

> *عزيزي أية اسئلة تلاشت؟ يفكي ان نترك العاقل يقرأ التفسير هذا يكفي. الحيوانات لا تزني لانها بدون شريعة اصلاً. فهي تتبع الغريزة التي خلقها الله. كونك تصف مني الخيل بالزنى هو تطاول على الله الخالق. نحن نتحدث عن اسلوب النص الذي لم يترك عضو تناسلي الا استعمله في غير موضعه. تقول رمز ! اقول لك ماشي الحكم للعاقل.*





اولا انا قلت زناها مع الحيوانات, اذ معنى كلامي زنا البشر مع الحيوانات هو ذو نجاسة كبيرة, وهو ما وصف في النص الموجود اعلاه



*



سؤالي الذي لم يرد عليه أحد. 

السؤال الجوهري: متى اول مرة ظهر هذا التفسير؟ وماذا كان فهم القارئ قبلها.
ما هو اسم اول مفسر حمل هذه الكلمات الجنسية على غير معناعا الظاهري؟
اسمه وتاريخ كتابته للفسير الذي يقول ان الثدي هو رمز للعهد الجديد.

وشكراً.

أنقر للتوسيع...

 

يا عزيزي, هذا تفسير الاباء الاوليين الذين تلقوا الكتاب المقدس من الكنيسة اليهودية مع سفر نشيد الانشاد, و كان هذا تفسير السفر منذ البداية, فأقرأ اي تفسير لاي قمص, ستلاحظ انه يحتوي على اقتباس من تفسير الاباء الاولين و منهم يوحنا فم الذهب, و القديس اغسطينوس و غريغوريوس و اوريجينوس  و النزينزي و كيريانوس و غيرهم الكثير الكثير*


----------



## almanse (7 فبراير 2006)

*


			
				My Rock قال:
			
		


			يا عزيزي, هذا تفسير الاباء الاوليين الذين تلقوا الكتاب المقدس من الكنيسة اليهودية مع سفر نشيد الانشاد, و كان هذا تفسير السفر منذ البداية, فأقرأ اي تفسير لاي قمص, ستلاحظ انه يحتوي على اقتباس من تفسير الاباء الاولين و منهم يوحنا فم الذهب, و القديس اغسطينوس و غريغوريوس و اوريجينوس  و النزينزي و كيريانوس و غيرهم الكثير الكثير[/B
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



شكراً على التوضيح. اذاً اول مرة فسر العهد القديم بهذه الطريقة كان بعد العهد الجديد.
وقبل ذلك بآلاف السنين؟ الثدي كان يعني الثدي. لا يمكن ان تجد يهودي يقول الثدي هو العهد الجديد. 

وهذا هو قصد كلامي.

شكراً.*


----------



## My Rock (7 فبراير 2006)

almanse قال:
			
		

> *شكراً على التوضيح. اذاً اول مرة فسر العهد القديم بهذه الطريقة كان بعد العهد الجديد.*
> *وقبل ذلك بآلاف السنين؟ الثدي كان يعني الثدي. لا يمكن ان تجد يهودي يقول الثدي هو العهد الجديد. *
> 
> *وهذا هو قصد كلامي.*
> ...


 
لا يا عزيزي, هناك تشابه كبير في تفسير نشيد الانشاد بين اليهود و المسيحيين, قد يكون عدم تفسيرهم للثديين بالعهد القديم و الجديد لعدم متعرفتهم و لجهلم بالعهد الجديد لعدم اعلانه بعد, لكن اليهود لا يأخذون منى السفر على المعنى الجنسي الذي انت تدعيه, بل يدعون سفر نشيد الانشاد ب 

 the Song of Songs is the Holy of Holies

و كثير في مواقع التفسير يدعى البنت بأنها شعب الرب و خاصته وهو ما يشابه ما يفسره الاباء المسيحيين الاوائل

اقتباس صغير:




> [The Song is] not allegorical but sacramental. Human passion . . . gives us a hint of God's passion for us. We are most like God's love for us when we are aroused in the presence of our beloved. And we best experience a hint of God's love when our beloved pursues us.


 
اعتقد انك تفهم الانجليزية و تفهم ان المقصود هو حب الله لنا و القصد بين الله و بيننا, وهو ما يفسر على اساسه في العهد الجديد...

سلام و نعمة


----------



## maroc (8 فبراير 2006)

الاستاذ روك الاقتباس الذي جئت به هو ن كلام Andrew Greeley في (1989)







هذا ليس تفسير اليهود. ومع ذلك ما رأيك في تفسير مسيحي يقول ان تلك الجمل هي دعوة للازواج الى عدم الدخول في الروتينية في علاقتهما الجنسية؟ هل هذا التفسير خطأ وما رأيك في قائله؟ 

من جهة اخرى لنتأمل هذا العدد على سبيل المثال


The female lover is the first to speak.




2 May he kiss me with the kisses of his mouth--for your love is better than wine
<1: 2 ليقبلني بقبلات فمه لان حبك اطيب من الخمر >

هل هذا كلام مثير للغريزة وهل هو مناسب؟ 
ودائماً المرأة هي المتكلم وتقول :
<1: 10 ما اجمل خديك بسموط و عنقك بقلائد>
الخد والعنق ترمز الى ما تشاء لكن ما هذا الكلام يا استاذي؟
<1: 13 صرة المر حبيبي لي بين ثديي يبيت>
من يبيث بين ثدييها؟ ثم يجيبها الحبيب:
< 1: 16 ها انت جميل يا حبيبي و حلو و سريرنا اخضر>

القبلات من الفم ودعوة ان يبيت بين ثدييها والسرير الاخضر ووووو

عزيزي هذا كلام لا أجرؤ ان أذكره امام اية اسرة. فهل تجرؤ سيادتكم؟
​


----------



## My Rock (8 فبراير 2006)

maroc قال:
			
		

> الاستاذ روك الاقتباس الذي جئت به هو ن كلام Andrew Greeley في (1989)


 
قد يكون اندريو مقتبس الكلام من شخص اخر, لكن هذا الكلام مقبول من قبل تفاسير اليهود





من جهة اخرى لنتأمل هذا العدد على سبيل المثال


The female lover is the first to speak.







> 2 May he kiss me with the kisses of his mouth--for your love is better than wine
> <1: 2 ليقبلني بقبلات فمه لان حبك اطيب من الخمر >


 
" ليقبلنى بقبلات فمه ، لأن حبك أطيب من الخمر ، لرائحة أدهانك الطيبة ، أسمك دهن مهراق ، لذلك أحبتك العذارى " ( نش 1 : 2 ، 3 ) . 
أنه صوت الكنيسة الجامعة وقد رفعت أنظارها إلى الصليب ، فأشتمت رائحته الطيبة ، ورأت أسمه مهرقا من أجلها ، فوجدت لذة فى حبه ، لهذا أخذت تناجيه قائلة : " ليقبلنى بقبلات فمه " : انها تطلب قبلات الآب ، حقا لقد قبلها الله بقبلات كثيرة على مر العصور ، أعلن حبه لها فخلق العالم كله من أجلها . وأعطاها صورته ومثاله ، بعد السقوط لم يتركها بل وعدها بالخلاص ، ووهبها الناموس المكتوب عونا ، وأرسل لها الأنبياء يؤكدون خلاصها ... لكن هذا كله لم يشبع العروس ، اعتبرت كل ذلك هدايا مقبولة تسر بها ، ولكنها تطلبه هو ! 
فى العهد القديم تمتعت العروس بصحبة الملائكة والأباء والأنبياء ، كانت العروس فى طريق النمو ، تسير نحو النضوج لترى ( الكنيسة )  عريسها قادما إليها على جبال الناموس وتلال النبوات فألتهب قلبها بالحب نحوه ، قائلة : " ليأت وينزل إلى ويقبلنى بنفسه على الصليب  ، ليضمنى إليه بالحب العملى فأتحد معه " . 

*" لأن حبك أطيب من الخمر "* ... كان الخمر يقدم للضيوف ، خاصة فى الأعياد ، علامة الفرح ، كما كان يقدم عند تقديم الذبائح ، ( خر 29 : 40 ، لا 23 : 13 ، عد 15 : 5 ) ، أما حب السيد المسيح ففريد ، يهب فرحا لا يستطيع العالم أن ينزعه ! 
أشعياء النبى رأى السيد المسيح – العريس المحب – عظيما فى القوة ، بهيا ، يجتاز المعصرة بثياب محمرة من أجل خلاص عروسه .... فتساءل قائلا : " من ذا الآتى من أدوم بثياب حمر من بصرة ؟ ! هذا البهى بملابسه ، المتعظم بكثرة قوته ؟ ! أنا المتكلم بالبر ، العظيم للخلاص . ما بال لباسك محمر وثيابك كدائس المعصرة ( معصرة الخمر ) ! قد دست المعصرة وحدى ، ومن الشعوب لم يكن معى أحد ! ( أش 63 : 1 – 4 ) . 
هذا هو الحب الفريد الأطيب من الخمر ... فقد اجتاز الرب المعصرة وحده ، لا ليقدم لنا خمرا أرضيا بل يقدم دمه المبذول عنا ، سر حياتنا وقوتنا وخلاصنا . 
لا عجب أن يبدأ السيد خدمته فى عرس قانا الجليل ، محولا الماء إلى خمر ، لا ليسكروا ولكن أفاقهم من السكر ، وهبهم الخمر الجديد علامة حبه واهب الفرح والقوة .  






> هل هذا كلام مثير للغريزة وهل هو مناسب؟


 
لا اجد الكلام مثير للغريزة, فانا قرأت نشيد الانشاد كذا مرة و لما تثار عندي الغريزة, و فاذا كان الشئ معك, فانصحك بالذهاب الى الطبيب




> ودائماً المرأة هي المتكلم وتقول :


 
خطأ, المرأ ليست المتكلم دائما





> <1: 10 ما اجمل خديك بسموط و عنقك بقلائد>
> الخد والعنق ترمز الى ما تشاء لكن ما هذا الكلام يا استاذي؟


 

هذا ما يسمى بثمار الرعاية اذ:
 يصير لها خدى حمامة ، أى تحمل روح الأتضاع مع العفة ، إذ حملت فى داخلها الروح القدس الذى يملأ حياتها الداخلية .  
 يتزين عنقها بروح الطاعة ، ومواهب الروح القدس -  وخدمة الآخرين . 


 



> <1: 13 صرة المر حبيبي لي بين ثديي يبيت>
> من يبيث بين ثدييها؟


 
فى العهد القديم تعلق المرأة صورة مصغرة لزوجها الغائب علامة حبها وولائها له ، إذ تستقر الصورة على صدرها ، ومن هنا جاء هذا التعبير " بين ثديى يبيت " . 





> ثم يجيبها الحبيب:
> < 1: 16 ها انت جميل يا حبيبي و حلو و سريرنا اخضر>


 

أن الكنيسة ( العروس ) قد رأت جمال عريسها بأكثر قرب ، وأدركت بعينيها اللتين دعيتا " حمامتين " جمال كلمة الله وعذوبته ، فإنه بالحق لا يستطيع أحد أن يدرك أو يتعرف على عظمة سمو الكلمة ما لم يتقبل أولا عينى حمامة ، أى ينعم بالأدراك الروحى . 
*" سريرنا أخضر " *
 ما هو هذا السرير الذى ينسب للملك والملكة إلا الجسد الذى تستريح فيه النفس ، والذى يتقبل سكنى الرب فيه ؟ فجسدنا لم يعد بعد ثقلا على النفس ولا مقاوما لعمل الله ، لكنه تقدس وصار هيكلا للرب تستريح فيه نفوسنا ويفرح به الرب ، فيه يلتقى الله بالنفس البشرية ، وخلاله تنعم نفوسنا بالشركة مع الله ، ويكون لها ثمر الروح ... لذلك دعى أخضر ، أى مثمر ! 


سلام ونعمة
 
​


----------



## maroc (8 فبراير 2006)

> قد يكون اندريو مقتبس الكلام من شخص اخر, لكن هذا الكلام مقبول من قبل تفاسير اليهود


بل هو كلامه الشخصي وليس كلام اي مفسر في العهد القديم.


> " ليقبلنى بقبلات فمه ، لأن حبك أطيب من الخمر ، لرائحة أدهانك الطيبة ، أسمك دهن مهراق ، لذلك أحبتك العذارى " ( نش 1 : 2 ، 3 ) .
> أنه صوت الكنيسة الجامعة وقد رفعت أنظارها إلى الصليب ، فأشتمت رائحته الطيبة ، ورأت أسمه مهرقا من أجلها ، فوجدت لذة فى حبه ، لهذا أخذت تناجيه قائلة : " ليقبلنى بقبلات فمه " : انها تطلب قبلات الآب حقا لقد قبلها الله بقبلات كثيرة على مر العصور ،


الكنيسة تفسير جديد. وهل تمثل قبلة الفم بين الحبيب والحبيبة بقبلة الآب؟ 




> ، تسير نحو النضوج لترى ( الكنيسة ) عريسها قادما إليها على جبال الناموس وتلال النبوات فألتهب قلبها بالحب نحوه ، قائلة : " ليأت وينزل إلى ويقبلنى بنفسه على الصليب ، ليضمنى إليه بالحب العملى فأتحد معه "


كنيسة وصليب, هذا تفسير حديث.



> أشعياء النبى رأى السيد المسيح – العريس المحب – عظيما فى القوة ، بهيا ، يجتاز المعصرة بثياب محمرة من أجل خلاص عروسه


هذا لم يقله مفسر يهودي قط.




> لا اجد الكلام مثير للغريزة, فانا قرأت نشيد الانشاد كذا مرة و لما تثار عندي الغريزة, و فاذا كان الشئ معك, فانصحك بالذهاب الى الطبيب


لا اتكلم عن نفسي فلست ذلك شخص الذي لم يتزوج قط وجالس في الكنيسة يقرأ هذا الكلام. وإذا لم يكن يثير الغريزة لماذا كان ممنوعاً قراءة نشيد الاناشيد إلا بعد سن معينة؟ هل تريد الدليل على كلامي؟ 



> خطأ, المرأ ليست المتكلم دائما


عزيزي اكمل المداخل قبل ان تخطئني لاني كتبت (ثم يجيبها الحبيب)




> أن الكنيسة ( العروس ) قد رأت جمال عريسها بأكثر قرب ، وأدركت بعينيها اللتين دعيتا " حمامتين " جمال كلمة الله وعذوبته ، فإنه بالحق لا يستطيع أحد أن يدرك أو يتعرف على عظمة سمو الكلمة ما لم يتقبل أولا عينى حمامة ، أى ينعم بالأدراك الروحى


الكنيسة والعروس. هذا تفسير جديد.

الاستاذ الكريم قبلة الفم بين الحبيبة والحبيب لا يمكن ان تكون رمز لقبلة الله. 
ولم تجبني ما رأيك في من يفسر هذا الكلام كدعوة للازواج الى عدم الدخول في الروتينية في علاقتهما الجنسية؟؟


----------



## whocares (8 فبراير 2006)

معلش إسمحولي أشارك ببعض الإجابات ...

>>>>>> إقتباس:
" ليقبلنى بقبلات فمه ، لأن حبك أطيب من الخمر ، لرائحة أدهانك الطيبة ، أسمك دهن مهراق ، لذلك أحبتك العذارى " ( نش 1 : 2 ، 3 ) . أنه صوت الكنيسة الجامعة وقد رفعت أنظارها إلى الصليب ، فأشتمت رائحته الطيبة ، ورأت أسمه مهرقا من أجلها ، فوجدت لذة فى حبه ، لهذا أخذت تناجيه قائلة : " ليقبلنى بقبلات فمه " : انها تطلب قبلات الآب حقا لقد قبلها الله بقبلات كثيرة على مر العصور ، 
الكنيسة تفسير جديد. وهل تمثل قبلة الفم بين الحبيب والحبيبة بقبلة الآب؟ <<<<<

Maroc،

عزيزي، هذا الكلام يعتبره المسيحي كلام جميل و مميز، ليس لشهوة جنسية جامحة أو بذاءة لكاتب النص و الذي مؤلفه الله نفسه. إسرائيل القديمة هي ظل الكنيسة الحديثة. الحب المتبادل (والقبلات) هي الرائحة الزكية للمحبة الشديدة و لغة القلب المولع بعلاقة حب و خاصة "العذارى" الذين يقبلون هذا الإلـه المُحب، و أعظمه ما تمثل في محبة الله لشعبه، في إسرائيل العهد القديم، و كنيسة العهد الجديد الأبدي التي اشتراها المسيح بحبه المتجلي في الصليب الذي ينكره القرآن الكريم. إنت محروم من محبة كهذه لأنك لو أدركتها لما إستعلمت أو إستغربت يا أخي الكريم.

>>>> إقتباس: 
أشعياء النبى رأى السيد المسيح – العريس المحب – عظيما فى القوة ، بهيا ، يجتاز المعصرة بثياب محمرة من أجل خلاص عروسه 
هذا لم يقله مفسر يهودي قط. <<<<<

معظم آباء الكنيسة يهود مؤمنون و أبسط تفسير من الكتاب موجود في أشعياء 53. ناهيك عن أن العهد الجديد بإحاء الله مدوّن من أغلبية اليهود الكُتّاب.

>>>>> إقتباس:
لا اجد الكلام مثير للغريزة, فانا قرأت نشيد الانشاد كذا مرة و لما تثار عندي الغريزة, و فاذا كان الشئ معك, فانصحك بالذهاب الى الطبيب 
لا اتكلم عن نفسي فلست ذلك شخص الذي لم يتزوج قط وجالس في الكنيسة يقرأ هذا الكلام. وإذا لم يكن يثير الغريزة لماذا كان ممنوعاً قراءة نشيد الاناشيد إلا بعد سن معينة؟ هل تريد الدليل على كلامي؟ <<<<<

كل مانع و سامح له وجهة نظر لا تثبت أي شيء.

>>>> إقتباس:
خطأ, المرأ ليست المتكلم دائما 
عزيزي اكمل المداخل قبل ان تخطئني لاني كتبت (ثم يجيبها الحبيب)>>>>

الحبيب يتمثل بالله و الله دائم الإجابة لسائليه من البشر، عسى الله أن يمنحك جوابا شافيا بكام الحب العظيم و المبرهن بالفعل.

>>>> إقتباس:
أن الكنيسة ( العروس ) قد رأت جمال عريسها بأكثر قرب ، وأدركت بعينيها اللتين دعيتا " حمامتين " جمال كلمة الله وعذوبته ، فإنه بالحق لا يستطيع أحد أن يدرك أو يتعرف على عظمة سمو الكلمة ما لم يتقبل أولا عينى حمامة ، أى ينعم بالأدراك الروحى 

الكنيسة والعروس. هذا تفسير جديد.<<<<

العهد الجديد جاء بتفسير جديد لا يختلف بموضوعيته بل بهيئته و شكله فقط، فالكنيسة (عروس) العهد الجديد و الأبدي هم شعب الله في اسرائيل الله في العهد القديم: المؤمنون بإسمه. لن تفهم إلا بالإيمان بمحبة الله لك. 

>>>> الاستاذ الكريم قبلة الفم بين الحبيبة والحبيب لا يمكن ان تكون رمز لقبلة الله. ولم تجبني ما رأيك في من يفسر هذا الكلام كدعوة للازواج الى عدم الدخول في الروتينية في علاقتهما الجنسية؟؟<<<<<

لماذا لا يمكن أن تكون رمز لقبلة الله لمُحبيه من البشر؟

كل شيء في العالم مصنوع بالله و له. حتى التجانس، و القبلات، و العلاقات الغرامية الصحيحة فهي من خلق الله و تعطي الإنسان فرصة لإيجاد معنى للنشوة الغريزية و الجنسية فهي لم تُمنح أو تُزرع في قلبه و عقله و أعضائه عبثا، بل هي قمة الإثارة في المتعة الحسية في الجسد، لذلك يجب مراعاة قوانين الله في ممارستها. و لذلك ترى الأشخاص المدمنين على الجنس (مثلا) لا يعلمون أن الله وضع قمة الإثارة لهدف نبيل و هو مطابق لعلاقتنا الروحية اللاجسدية بالله و هو الإحساس العجيب الذي يملأ قلب الممتليء بروح الله القدس. لن تمتليء من فرح في محبة الله إن لم تُولد ثانية! (إقرأ يوحنا 3).

سلام الله معك.


----------



## maroc (11 فبراير 2006)

*حذف من قبل روك لقلة الادب و تشبيه قبلة الله بالقبلة الفرنسية*


----------



## My Rock (11 فبراير 2006)

مع الاسف يا maroc اني مستوى ادب الحوار عندك يصل الى هذا الحضيض... تحذير انك تعيد نفس الاسلوب

اذا كان اسلوبك وهدفك الشتم و السبيبة و التنقيص بالاخر, فأبحث عن منتدى اخر

ربنا يسامحك و سلام و نعمة


----------



## maroc (11 فبراير 2006)

1: 2 ليقبلني بقبلات فمه لان حبك اطيب من الخمر
هل هذا يشبه بعمل من أعمال الله؟


----------



## maarttina (11 فبراير 2006)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هو الاله عندنا مجسم وليه فم زي عندكم ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## My Rock (11 فبراير 2006)

maroc قال:
			
		

> 1: 2 ليقبلني بقبلات فمه لان حبك اطيب من الخمر
> هل هذا يشبه بعمل من أعمال الله؟


 
ما المانع بتوصيل فكرة من فكر  الله بطريقة الانسان؟ الله له طريقته الخاص في محبة الانسان, الانسان يفهم الحب بهذه اللغة, فهي مخاطبة لعقل الانسان الذي يفهم المحبة, و هي كمخاطبة الانسان بلغته

فهل الله له فم سنقبله جميعا؟ حاشا و كلا


----------



## maroc (11 فبراير 2006)

يا حبيبي انا قلت ان وصف علاق بين حبيبين لا يصح ان تقال بهذه التفاصيل. ولا يصح ان نشبه القبلة باي عمل من اعمال الله.  لم اقل ان الله له فم.
لم افهم
القبلة بين الرجل والمرأة في الملكوت لا تليق؟
لكن يليق تشبيه تلك العملية حب الله؟ !!!!

زميلة مارتينا لن تجدي لا في القرآن ولا في الحديث عبارة (فم الله)
لكن تجديها في الكتاب المقدس فقط.
متى 4: 4 فاجاب و قال مكتوب ليس بالخبز وحده يحيا الانسان بل بكل كلمة تخرج من فم الله 

 رمز او حقيقة او مجاز هذا شأنكم. لكن لا تتهمي الاسلام بشيء موجود عنكم فقط !
سلام.


----------



## My Rock (11 فبراير 2006)

maroc قال:
			
		

> يا حبيبي انا قلت ان وصف علاق بين حبيبين لا يصح ان تقال بهذه التفاصيل. ولا يصح ان نشبه القبلة باي عمل من اعمال الله. لم اقل ان الله له فم..



و مين انت حتى تملي على الله ما يليق و ما لا يليق؟

هل القبلة بين الزوجان هي عمل رجس؟ هل هي عمل شيطاني؟





> زميلة مارتينا لن تجدي لا في القرآن ولا في الحديث عبارة (فم الله)
> لكن تجديها في الكتاب المقدس فقط.
> متى 4: 4 فاجاب و قال مكتوب ليس بالخبز وحده يحيا الانسان بل بكل كلمة تخرج من فم الله
> 
> ...


 

يوه يوه, هو انت مش عارف ان الله عندك في عنده يد؟ و ليه اصابع و انامل؟ بالتحديد خمس اصابع؟ الله عندك ليه قدم؟ و انك سترى الله بعينك؟ و الله يكشف عن ساقه اما الناس؟
و ان الله محجب و سيكشف الحجاب عن وجهه و يريكم وجهه الحقيقي؟ و ان محمد رأى ربك؟
و ان الله يضحك و يستلقي على دابته؟ و ان الله لديه اعين و وجه و يدان؟

اكتفي بهذا القدر...


----------



## maroc (11 فبراير 2006)

> و مين انت حتى تملي على الله ما يليق و ما لا يليق؟





> هل القبلة بين الزوجان هي عمل رجس؟ هل هي عمل شيطاني؟[/quote]
> عزيزي ومن انتم حتى تقووا ان القبلة في الجنة بين الزوجين رجس او لا تليق؟ هل هي عمل شيطاني؟
> اما تشبيه الله فارد عليك من كتابك. اشعياء 25:40 فبمن تشبهونني فاساويه يقول القدوس
> 
> ...


----------



## My Rock (12 فبراير 2006)

> نعم له يد لكن عقلك لا يتخيل إلا الاجسام. فتخيلت اليد والأصبع وكأنه جسم. فاللوم على خيالك. الله قال (ليس كمثله شيء). انتم متأثرون بالتجسد وتؤمنون به منذ الصغر فحين تسمعون يد الله او اصبع الله تتخيلونه مجسماً. ثم لا يعجبكم خيالكم فتلومون الآخرين.


 
*‏حدثنا ‏ ‏سلمة بن شبيب ‏ ‏وعبد بن حميد ‏ ‏قالا حدثنا ‏ ‏عبد الرزاق ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏معمر ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أيوب ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي قلابة ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏ابن عباس ‏ ‏قال ‏‏قال رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏أتاني الليلة ربي تبارك وتعالى في أحسن صورة قال أحسبه قال في المنام فقال يا ‏ ‏محمد ‏ ‏هل تدري فيم يختصم الملأ الأعلى قال قلت لا قال فوضع يده بين كتفي حتى وجدت بردها بين ثديي أو قال في نحري فعلمت ما في السماوات وما في الأرض قال يا ‏ ‏محمد ‏ ‏هل تدري فيم يختصم الملأ الأعلى قلت نعم قال في الكفارات والكفارات المكث في المساجد بعد الصلوات والمشي على الأقدام إلى الجماعات ‏ ‏وإسباغ ‏ ‏الوضوء في المكاره ومن فعل ذلك عاش بخير ومات بخير وكان من خطيئته كيوم ولدته أمه وقال يا ‏ ‏محمد ‏ ‏إذا صليت فقل اللهم إني أسألك فعل الخيرات وترك المنكرات وحب المساكين وإذا أردت بعبادك ‏ ‏فتنة ‏ ‏فاقبضني إليك غير مفتون قال والدرجات إفشاء السلام وإطعام الطعام والصلاة بالليل والناس نيام *

*‏حدثنا ‏ ‏عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن ‏ ‏أخبرنا ‏ ‏سليمان بن حرب ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏حماد بن سلمة ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏ثابت ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أنس ‏‏أن النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏قرأ هذه ‏ ‏الآية فلما تجلى ربه للجبل جعله دكا ‏قال ‏ ‏حماد ‏ ‏هكذا وأمسك ‏ ‏سليمان ‏ ‏بطرف إبهامه على ‏ ‏أنملة ‏ ‏إصبعه اليمنى قال ‏ ‏فساخ ‏ ‏الجبل ‏و خر موسى صعقا*


*‏حدثنا ‏ ‏مسدد ‏ ‏سمع ‏ ‏يحيى بن سعيد ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏سفيان ‏ ‏حدثني ‏ ‏منصور ‏ ‏وسليمان ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏إبراهيم ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عبيدة ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عبد الله ‏‏أن يهوديا جاء إلى النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏فقال يا ‏ ‏محمد ‏ ‏إن الله يمسك السموات على إصبع والأرضين على إصبع والجبال على إصبع والشجر على إصبع والخلائق على إصبع ثم يقول أنا الملك فضحك رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏حتى بدت ‏ ‏نواجذه ‏ ‏ثم قرأ و ما قدروا الله حق قدره.*







> الكذب حرام. الحجاب هو على الجنة وليس على الله. الجنة كحبة خردل بالنسبة لله. والاحاديث عديدة. بالمناسبة هل حاجب الملك يحجب وجه الملك؟ ههههه
> سبحان الله نأتي بنص من كتابك فتؤوله بطريقة غريبة وتريد ان تفعل نفس الشيء مع الاحاديث؟


 

مستواك واطي في الحوار, فهل لي ان اعرف مدا خبرتك في المحاورات؟ كيف يحق لك ان تكذب الطرف الاخر, هل هي هذه الاخلاق؟

*‏حدثنا ‏ ‏علي بن عبد الله ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏عبد العزيز بن عبد الصمد ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي عمران ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي بكر بن عبد الله بن قيس ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبيه ‏‏عن النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏جنتان من فضة آنيتهما وما فيهما وجنتان من ذهب آنيتهما وما فيهما وما بين القوم وبين أن ينظروا إلى ربهم إلا رداء الكبر على وجهه في جنة عدن *

 




> اسمح لي ان اقول انك لست أمين. بل قال النبي. (نور على نور أنى أراه)
> 
> نعم نعبد رب حي ومن صفاته الودود يتكلم ويضحك مع عبيده.
> هناك كل المتع المادية وايضاً المتعة الكبرى النظر الى وجهه.


طيب, مثل ما الله يشعر و يضحك, هل الله يبكي؟







> كذب


 


ايش المستوى الواطي داه... ربنا يسامحك... طب اسألني عن الدليل اول و بعدين كذبني


*حدثنا أبو حفص بن سلمون ثنا عمرو بن عثمان ثنا أحمد بن محمد بن يوسف الاِصبهاني حدثنا شعيب بن بيان الصفار حدثنا عمران القطان عن قتادة عن أنس رضي الله عنه مرفوعا: إذا كان يوم الجمعة ينزل الله بين الاَذان والاِقامة عليه رداء مكتوب عليه إنني أنا الله لا إلَه إلا أنا، يقف في قبلة كل مؤمن مقبلاً عليه فإذا سلم الاِمام صعد إلى السماء. وروى عن ابن سلمون بإسناد له: رأيت ربي بعرفات على جمل أحمر عليه إزار .*
 


لا تعليق...


----------



## islam (12 فبراير 2006)

الاستاذ rock اسمح لي ان اتدخل هنا 




> ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏سلمة بن شبيب ‏ ‏وعبد بن حميد ‏ ‏قالا حدثنا ‏ ‏عبد الرزاق ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏معمر ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أيوب ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي قلابة ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏ابن عباس ‏ ‏قال ‏‏قال رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏أتاني الليلة ربي تبارك وتعالى في أحسن صورة قال أحسبه قال في المنام فقال يا ‏ ‏محمد ‏ ‏هل تدري فيم يختصم الملأ الأعلى قال قلت لا قال فوضع يده بين كتفي حتى وجدت بردها بين ثديي أو قال في نحري فعلمت ما في السماوات وما في الأرض قال يا ‏ ‏محمد ‏ ‏هل تدري فيم يختصم الملأ الأعلى قلت نعم قال في الكفارات والكفارات المكث في المساجد بعد الصلوات والمشي على الأقدام إلى الجماعات ‏ ‏وإسباغ ‏ ‏الوضوء في المكاره ومن فعل ذلك عاش بخير ومات بخير وكان من خطيئته كيوم ولدته أمه وقال يا ‏ ‏محمد ‏ ‏إذا صليت فقل اللهم إني أسألك فعل الخيرات وترك المنكرات وحب المساكين وإذا أردت بعبادك ‏ ‏فتنة ‏ ‏فاقبضني إليك غير مفتون قال والدرجات إفشاء السلام وإطعام الطعام والصلاة بالليل والناس نيام


 
لا ننكر يد الله ومع ذلك هذا في المنام وهي ليست رؤية عينية بل قلبية. الدليل.. 

قالت عائشة رضي الله عنها لمسروق : يا أبا عائشة ! ثلاث من تكلم بواحدة منهن فقد أعظم على الله الفرية . قلت : ما هنّ ؟ قالت : من زعم أن محمدا صلى الله عليه وسلم رأى ربه ، فقد أعظم على الله الفرية . قال وكنت متكئا فجلست ، فقلت : يا أم المؤمنين أنظريني ولا تعجليني ، ألم يقل الله عز وجل ( وَلَقَدْ رَآَهُ بِالأُفُقِ الْمُبِينِ ) ، (وَلَقَدْ رَآَهُ نَزْلَةً أُخْرَى ) 
فقالت : أنا أول هذه الأمة سأل عن ذلك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فقال : إنما هو جبريل ، لم أره على صورته التي خلق عليها غير هاتين المرتين ؛ رأيته منهبطا من السماء سادّاً عِظم خلقه ما بين السماء إلى الأرض ، فقالت : أو لم تسمع أن الله يقول : ( لا تُدْرِكُهُ الأَبْصَارُ وَهُوَ يُدْرِكُ الأَبْصَارَ وَهُوَ اللَّطِيفُ الْخَبِيرُ )
أو لم تسمع أن الله يقول : ( وَمَا كَانَ لِبَشَرٍ أَنْ يُكَلِّمَهُ اللَّهُ إِلاَّ وَحْيًا أَوْ مِنْ وَرَاءِ حِجَابٍ أَوْ يُرْسِلَ رَسُولا فَيُوحِيَ بِإِذْنِهِ مَا يَشَاءُ إِنَّهُ عَلِيٌّ حَكِيمٌ ) ؟
قالت : ومن زعم أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كَتَمَ شيئا من كتاب الله ، فقد أعظم على الله الفرية ، والله يقول : ( يَا أَيُّهَا الرَّسُولُ بَلِّغْ مَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكَ مِنْ رَبِّكَ وَإِنْ لَمْ تَفْعَلْ فَمَا بَلَّغْتَ رِسَالَتَهُ )
قالت : ومن زعم أنه يُخبر بما يكون في غدٍ ، فقد أعظم على الله الفرية والله يقول : ( قُلْ لا يَعْلَمُ مَنْ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ الْغَيْبَ إِلاّ اللَّهُ ) . رواه البخاري ومسلم .

وعقيدة أهل السنة والجماعة أن رؤية النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لله عز وجل في الدنيا هي رؤية قلبية



> ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن ‏ ‏أخبرنا ‏ ‏سليمان بن حرب ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏حماد بن سلمة ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏ثابت ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أنس ‏‏أن النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏قرأ هذه ‏ ‏الآية فلما تجلى ربه للجبل جعله دكا ‏قال ‏ ‏حماد ‏ ‏هكذا وأمسك ‏ ‏سليمان ‏ ‏بطرف إبهامه على ‏ ‏أنملة ‏ ‏إصبعه اليمنى قال ‏ ‏فساخ ‏ ‏الجبل ‏و خر موسى صعقا
> ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏مسدد ‏ ‏سمع ‏ ‏يحيى بن سعيد ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏سفيان ‏ ‏حدثني ‏ ‏منصور ‏ ‏وسليمان ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏إبراهيم ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عبيدة ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عبد الله ‏‏أن يهوديا جاء إلى النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏فقال يا ‏ ‏محمد ‏ ‏إن الله يمسك السموات على إصبع والأرضين على إصبع والجبال على إصبع والشجر على إصبع والخلائق على إصبع ثم يقول أنا الملك فضحك رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏حتى بدت ‏ ‏نواجذه ‏ ‏ثم قرأ و ما قدروا الله حق قدره.


 
وكأنك لم تقرأ كلام الاخ maroc :
((نعم له يد لكن عقلك لا يتخيل إلا الاجسام. فتخيلت اليد والأصبع وكأنه جسم. فاللوم على خيالك. الله قال (ليس كمثله شيء). انتم متأثرون بالتجسد وتؤمنون به منذ الصغر فحين تسمعون يد الله او اصبع الله تتخيلونه مجسماً. ثم لا يعجبكم خيالكم فتلومون الآخرين.))

ودعني ابسط لك الفكرة. عقلك قادر على تصور اشياء لها ابعاد مكانية فقط لذلك فتصورك ليد الله او اصبع الله هو تخيل قاصر خاضع لقوانين the perspective التي يستعملها الرسام في نقل تصوره الى الورقة. ومن النضج ان لا نطبق هذا التصور على الله الغني عن المكان.
ونعيد نقطة ذكرها الاخ. المسلم من الصغر حين يفكر في الله لا تتبادر الى ذهنه صورة يسوع وبالتالي حين يقرأ يد الله فلا يتخيلها يد مجسمة. في المقابل انت فطمت على فكرة التجسد ولن تستطيع تحرير تكفيرك الاسير بعقيدة التجسد. بمجرد ذكر الله تخطر ببالك صورة يسوع التي في البيت عندك.
لذلك عليك ان تترك تصوراتك جانباً وتقبل ان العقل لا مكنه ان يتصور شيء غني عن المكان. وان القاعدة المنطقية تقول (تشابه المسميات لا تفيد تشابه الحقائق)



> مستواك واطي في الحوار, فهل لي ان اعرف مدا خبرتك في المحاورات؟ كيف يحق لك ان تكذب الطرف الاخر, هل هي هذه الاخلاق؟
> ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏علي بن عبد الله ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏عبد العزيز بن عبد الصمد ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي عمران ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي بكر بن عبد الله بن قيس ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبيه ‏‏عن النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏جنتان من فضة آنيتهما وما فيهما وجنتان من ذهب آنيتهما وما فيهما وما بين القوم وبين أن ينظروا إلى ربهم إلا رداء الكبر على وجهه في جنة عدن


 
الزميل روك رغم ان الكلام لم يكن موجه لي إلا اني ادعوك الى عدم استعمال كلمات مثل واطي. وأيضا عدم التحريف في النص لانك قلت شيء ليس في الحديث يوحي الى القارئ ان حجاب من ثوب على وجه الله. 
الحديث يتحدث عن حجاب الكبر أي العظمة والعلو والقداسة على وجه الله فحتى لا يكون الحوار واطي كما تقول فعلى الاقل تنقل الحديث كما هو. الحديث واضح ( رداء الكبر). ومع ذلك دعني اعطيك دليل آخر حتى تتوقف على التفكير بطريقة مجسمة.

[ قال الله عز وجل : الكبرياء ردائي ، والعزة إزاري ، فمن نازعني واحدا منهما ألقيته في النار ] حديث صحيح.
فحتى لا يكون الحوار "واطي" أسألك: هل العزة والكبرياء هما قطعتان من الثوب؟ وكما ترى نرد بالدليل وليس بالنعمة فقط. 



> ايش المستوى الواطي داه... ربنا يسامحك... طب اسألني عن الدليل اول و بعدين كذبني
> حدثنا أبو حفص بن سلمون ثنا عمرو بن عثمان ثنا أحمد بن محمد بن يوسف الاِصبهاني حدثنا شعيب بن بيان الصفار حدثنا عمران القطان عن قتادة عن أنس رضي الله عنه مرفوعا: إذا كان يوم الجمعة ينزل الله بين الاَذان والاِقامة عليه رداء مكتوب عليه إنني أنا الله لا إلَه إلا أنا، يقف في قبلة كل مؤمن مقبلاً عليه فإذا سلم الاِمام صعد إلى السماء. وروى عن ابن سلمون بإسناد له: رأيت ربي بعرفات على جمل أحمر عليه إزار .
> لا تعليق...


 
اراك تكثر من كلمة واطي واترك الاخ التعقيب عليها. لكن ما يهمني هو الحديث الذي نقلته انت نقلته من شخص واطي وبالدليل.
ولا اظنك باحثاً وجدت الحديث بنفسك في كتاب بل انت مجرد ناقل من آخر. لذلك سأخاطب الباحث الاصلي وانعته بما يستحق لأنه مدلس كذاب. والدليل:
الكتاب هو "ميزان الاعتدال في نقد الرجال" ليس كتاب حديث بل جُمع فيه الرجال المتهمين بالكذب ويذكر ما كذبوه من روايات. أورد الذهبي هذه الرواية بعد وضع راويها في قفص الاتهام بالكذب. وقال الحافظ بأن الراوي وهو أبو علي الأهوازي جمع في كتابه كثيرا من الموضوعات. 
لكن من نقلت عنه يا عزيزي هو مدلس كذاب لانه نقل الرواية ولم ينقل الاسطر التي فوقها التي تشير ان أبو علي الأهوازي من الوضّاعين والكذابين. والمضحك ان الكتاب اصلاً ليس كتاب حديث.




> طيب, مثل ما الله يشعر و يضحك, هل الله يبكي؟


لم يقل الله عن نفسه ان يشعر بالبكاء فيبكي. لكنه قال انه ودود يضحك مع عبيده. نحن لا نعبد جسماً ولا شبحاً. (ليس كمثله شيء)
هناك قاعدة في الاسلام ليست عندكم. نثبت لله ما اثبته لنفسه دون تكييف. أي دون السؤال عن الكيفية. لأني كما قلت لك العقل لا يتصور إلا ما هو جسم لذلك حرم علينا تكييف صفات الله الغنية عن المكان. 

*************************


تحياتي


----------



## drpepo (15 فبراير 2006)

هناك من قال ان الله ليس بالجنة وهناك من يقول انه بالجنة 
عاوزين نعرف ربنا في الجنة ولا لا 
ولو كان كدا انتوا هتعبدوه ولا هتمارسوا الجنس 
رجاء التوضيح


----------



## mak dan (11 فبراير 2007)

يا سبستيان يا حبيبى أنت قلت بلاش قلة أدب وأنت قلت يا نهارك اسود ومنيل يعنى هى دى مش قلة أدب ثم الراجل قلك هات البرهان  تروح مديله البرهان على طول من غير كلام كتير ولا قلة أد ب مش كده ولا ايه                                                                                                                                                                                        كان معكم ماك دان من القدس المحتلة فلس طين


----------



## أريج (17 فبراير 2007)

س سؤال :

هل نحن لا نسطيع ان نعبر عن الحب الا بعلاقة الرجل مع المرأة !!؟

حبك لامك أليس اطهر حب بشري ، حبك لنفسك ، حيك للآخرين ، حبك .... ؟

انقطع من الدنيا الحب لنعبر عن حبنا لله و حب الله لنا ،الا بحب الرجل للمرأة ( الحب الزوجي !! )


----------



## أريج (17 فبراير 2007)

> وَقَوْله تَعَالَى " وَمَرْيَم اِبْنَة عِمْرَان الَّتِي أَحْصَنَتْ فَرْجهَا " أَيْ حَفِظَتْهُ وَصَانَتْهُ وَالْإِحْصَان هُوَ الْعَفَاف وَالْحُرِّيَّة



عندك كلمةأخرى  ( لا تقبل التأويل ) نستخدمها  لمنع شبهة الزنا عن السيدة العذراء ،،
ثم انا مساغربه ، كثير من رجال الكنيسة أكدوا على مكانة سورة مريم في الرآن عندهم ، و هي ترفع من شأن العذراء ، و عجبي للعامة كيف تفكر عكس ذلك ،،


----------



## أريج (17 فبراير 2007)

معلومة : 

هناك أم من السويد ( أو استراليا ) لا يسعفني تذكر هذا الخبر القديم ، قد تظاهرت ضد كتابكم هذا بدعوى الاباحية و انه يعلم ابنائها الجنس .

هذا خبر أكيد و لا اصطنعه و لا أريد منه شي ...

معلومة ، تفيد القارئيين


----------



## ابن الشرق (17 فبراير 2007)

*تظاهرت !!! 

أتسائل ماذا اذا قال شخص مسلم شيئ ما مصيره؟؟؟!! 

رقم اثنين ...... ما الجهة التي تدعم هذه المرأة *


----------



## أريج (19 فبراير 2007)

أتسائل ماذا اذا قال شخص مسلم شيئ ما مصيره؟؟؟!! 

ما مصيره ؟؟

رقم اثنين ...... ما الجهة التي تدعم هذه المرأة

هو لازم عشان تعبر عن رأيها عندكم يكون وراها جهة !!


----------



## My Rock (19 فبراير 2007)

أريج قال:


> أتسائل ماذا اذا قال شخص مسلم شيئ ما مصيره؟؟؟!!
> 
> ما مصيره ؟؟
> 
> ...


 

*مادخل سؤالك هذا بالموضوع اصلا؟*

*رجاءا عدم تشتيت الموضوع واطرحي اسألتك الجديدة في مواضيع منفصلة*


----------



## ابن الشرق (19 فبراير 2007)

انا لم اشتت الموضوع لكنها زعمت تظاهر امرأة و اتهامه بالاباحية

فاجبتها بسؤال صغير


----------



## My Rock (19 فبراير 2007)

ابن الشرق قال:


> انا لم اشتت الموضوع لكنها زعمت تظاهر امرأة و اتهامه بالاباحية
> 
> فاجبتها بسؤال صغير


 
*كلامي كان موجه ل أريج, اخي العزيز*


----------



## أريج (21 فبراير 2007)

My Rock قال:


> *كلامي كان موجه ل أريج, اخي العزيز*



ما تظل تمسح ردي ، و روح اقرأ اردود كويس اده ابن الشرق اعترف بنفسه ان هو اللي كتب السؤال مش انا ، ليه بتوجه كلامك ليه ، و أنا ما عندي عير هذا الكلام ، و مش مقتنعه بكلامكم :giveup:


----------



## kingmoon (23 فبراير 2007)

*يا ايها الفيتورى*

ايها الفيتورى 
لو سمحت لى با التدخل ؟؟
انت سالت وخلاص , وحيجيك الرد اكيد , بس سيب غيرك يسال بردو ؟؟
انا بسالك؟؟
الو ياتى فى القران ايات تقول .. هناك جنات فيها انهار من خمر وحور عين وغلمان مخلدون اعدت للمتقين ..
طيب.. السؤال هنا .. 
ماذا سيعمل المتقون فى انهار الخمر يكتبوعليها لافته بتقول الخمر حرام وله بيبيعوا منها لاهل النار 
وكمان يعملو ايه فى الحور العين ؟؟ ماهو الزنا حرام بردو !!
واخيرا يعملو ايه بالغلنان المخلدون ............ ؟؟ يخلوهم يطقطقو صوابع المتقين وله ايه ؟؟
يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه ادى الجنه وله بلاش ................... ................. وعجبى !!!


----------



## أريج (27 فبراير 2007)

:ranting: :ranting: 

ردودي فين راحت !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## هنا الحق (1 مارس 2007)

اقرؤا ن الدين الاسلامي بشكل صحيح ولن تخسروا شيئا


----------



## ابن الشرق (1 مارس 2007)

و نحن ايضا ندعوك للحيادية في دراسة المسيحية


----------



## خالد ربيع (1 مارس 2007)

kingmoon قال:


> ايها الفيتورى
> لو سمحت لى با التدخل ؟؟
> انت سالت وخلاص , وحيجيك الرد اكيد , بس سيب غيرك يسال بردو ؟؟
> انا بسالك؟؟
> ...



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  ( و يحل لهم الطيبات و يحرم عليهم الخبائث ) صدق الله العظيم 
الخمر فيه منافع  و مضار لكن ضره أكبر من نفعة و الزنا متعة من متع الدنيا و لكنها ضارة لذلك حرم الله الخمر و الزنا ,و لما كان الخمر عندكوا حلال مع أنه مضر يبقى الزنا برضه حلال !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
نحن المسلمين نؤمن بقاعدة أن ( أحوال الدنيا تختلف عن أحوال الآخرة ) فأكيد ان خمر الدنيا ليس كخمر الآخرة , و بعقلك خمر من عند الله مكافئة للمؤمنين , هل سيكون به ضرر ؟؟
أما عن الحور العين فسيكونون زوجات للمؤمنين في الجنة و قلنا أنا احوال الدنيا تختلف عن أحوال الآخرة فهذه مكافئة من الله , و الله لا يرضى بالزنا فمن البديهي انها ستكون سامية عن المعاني الدنياوية .
أما عن الغلمان فيقول الله تعالى في كتابه الكريم و يطوف عليهم ولدان مخلدون بأكواب و اباريق و كأس من معين ) صدق الله العظيم 
**********************
و تفضلوا بقبول إحترامي


----------



## المحمدي (3 مارس 2007)

سيباستيان قال:


> الدليل
> يا نهارك اسود ومنيل
> 
> هو انت لا تعرف ان عائشة كانت تقوم بارضاع رجل كبير فى السن وغيرة
> ...



مساله الارضاع لا تاتي الا مع الولادة وعائشة لم تلد فكيف ترضع يا فهيم ...

تحياتي


----------



## My Rock (6 مارس 2007)

المحمدي قال:


> مساله الارضاع لا تاتي الا مع الولادة وعائشة لم تلد فكيف ترضع يا فهيم ...
> 
> تحياتي


 
ما دخل الرضاعة في الموضوع؟
ما تخليكم في الموضوع
مالكم تطرحون شبهة, و لما نرد عليكم تهربون للاسلاميات!


----------



## Muhammad (12 مارس 2007)

إلى الأخ المسيحى انت أسلوبك مش محترم فى الحوار والأخ المسلم كان بيكلمك فى نصوص وطالب تفسيرها زى ما انتو بتسألوا عن ايات فى القرآن عشان تثيروا الشبهات وأحنا دايما بنحرج اللى زيك يبقى ترد بأدب على الراجل ولا هيكون إيه لزمة المنتدى أصلا
وعشان تبقى عارف الكلام الفارغ والوقح اللى هو النبى شاذ وروجته مش عارف ايه دى كلها حاجات مدسوسة فى الاسلام دسها الناس القذرة والحمد لله المحققين فى الإسلام والتاريخ من المسلمين وغيرهم أثبتوا صحة التحقيق المسلم اللى بيتفق مع التاريخ الاسلامى والتاريخ العلمانى
ياريت يا أستاذ تجاوب ...


----------



## قمر الزمان (14 مارس 2007)

يا خ0بر ابيض 6 صفحات ولسة مردوش بردو
هو الموضوع عويص اوى كدة


----------



## My Rock (14 مارس 2007)

قمر الزمان قال:


> يا خ0بر ابيض 6 صفحات ولسة مردوش بردو
> هو الموضوع عويص اوى كدة


 
أخت قمر الزمان, ردينا على الموضوع في الصفحة الثانية و في الرد التالي تحديدا (13)
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=18750&postcount=13
معلش, الظهارانك لم تنتبهي و لم تقرأي الموضوع كله
سماح المرة هذه :yahoo:


----------



## muslim533 (30 مارس 2007)

*رد على: ما تفسير هذه الآيات*



maarttina قال:


> طيب هل قرأت تفسيرات الايات ؟؟؟؟
> هل عندما يقول الهك مريم التي احسنت فرجها فنفخنا فيه من روحنا ليست اهانة ؟؟
> الم يجد الهك الفاظ نابيه عن ذلك للوصف ؟؟؟


*أرد أنا عليكى*
هل ظننتى أنه نفخ فى الفرج 
ستقول لأن فرجها وجآء بعدها فيه ... طبعا بما انكم ليس لكم أدنى وزن فى اللغة العربية فإليك الاتى
فى تفسير ابن كثير
{فنفخنا فيه من روحنا} أي بواسطة الملك وهو (جبريل) فإن اللّه بعثه إليها فتمثل لها في صورة بشر سوي، وأمره اللّه تعالى أن ينفخ فيه بفِيهِ في جيب درعها، فنزلت النفخة فولجت في فرجها، فكان منه الحمل بعيسى عليه السلام،
فى تفسير القرطبى
"فنفخنا في جيبها من روحنا". وكل خرق في الثوب يسمى جيبا؛ ومنه قوله تعالى: "وما لها من فروج" [ق: 6]. ويحتمل أن تكون أحصنت فرجها ونفخ الروح في جيبها. ومعنى "فنفخنا" أرسلنا جبريل فنفخ في جيبها "من روحنا" أي روحا من أرواحنا وهي روح عيسى. وقد مضى في آخر سورة "النساء" بيانه مستوفى والحمد لله.

وفى تفسير السعدى
بأن نفخ جبريل عليه السلام في جيب درعها ، فوصلت نفخته إلى مريم ، فجاء منها عيسى عليه السلام ، الرسول الكريم والسيد العظيم .


----------



## FATH_eleslam (21 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما تفسير هذه الآيات*

زنا نبى الله لوط بابنتيه: 30وَصَعِدَ لُوطٌ مِنْ صُوغَرَ وَسَكَنَ فِي الْجَبَلِ وَابْنَتَاهُ مَعَهُ لأَنَّهُ خَافَ أَنْ يَسْكُنَ فِي صُوغَرَ. فَسَكَنَ فِي الْمَغَارَةِ هُوَ وَابْنَتَاهُ. 31وَقَالَتِ الْبِكْرُ لِلصَّغِيرَةِ: «أَبُونَا قَدْ شَاخَ وَلَيْسَ فِي الأَرْضِ رَجُلٌ لِيَدْخُلَ عَلَيْنَا كَعَادَةِ كُلِّ الأَرْضِ. 32هَلُمَّ نَسْقِي أَبَانَا خَمْراً وَنَضْطَجِعُ مَعَهُ فَنُحْيِي مِنْ أَبِينَا نَسْلاً». 33فَسَقَتَا أَبَاهُمَا خَمْراً فِي تِلْكَ اللَّيْلَةِ وَدَخَلَتِ الْبِكْرُ وَاضْطَجَعَتْ مَعَ أَبِيهَا وَلَمْ يَعْلَمْ بِاضْطِجَاعِهَا وَلاَ بِقِيَامِهَا. 34وَحَدَثَ فِي الْغَدِ أَنَّ الْبِكْرَ قَالَتْ لِلصَّغِيرَةِ: «إِنِّي قَدِ اضْطَجَعْتُ الْبَارِحَةَ مَعَ أَبِي. نَسْقِيهِ خَمْراً اللَّيْلَةَ أَيْضاً فَادْخُلِي اضْطَجِعِي مَعَهُ فَنُحْيِيَ مِنْ أَبِينَا نَسْلاً». 35فَسَقَتَا أَبَاهُمَا خَمْراً فِي تِلْكَ اللَّيْلَةِ أَيْضاً وَقَامَتِ الصَّغِيرَةُ وَاضْطَجَعَتْ مَعَهُ وَلَمْ يَعْلَمْ بِاضْطِجَاعِهَا وَلاَ بِقِيَامِهَا 36فَحَبِلَتِ ابْنَتَا لُوطٍ مِنْ أَبِيهِمَا. 37فَوَلَدَتِ الْبِكْرُ ابْناً وَدَعَتِ اسْمَهُ «مُوآبَ» - وَهُوَ أَبُو الْمُوآبِيِّينَ إِلَى الْيَوْمِ. 38وَالصَّغِيرَةُ أَيْضاً وَلَدَتِ ابْناً وَدَعَتِ اسْمَهُ «بِنْ عَمِّي» - وَهُوَ أَبُو بَنِي عَمُّونَ إِلَى الْيَوْمِ. (تكوين 19: 30 – 38) ارجو تفسير هذه الايات اللتي تتهم نبي الله لوط عليه السلام بالزنا بالرغم من ان الله حصنهم من اي ذنب


----------



## coptic4ever (21 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما تفسير هذه الآيات*

*
بسم الثالوث المقدس



			زنا نبى الله لوط بابنتيه: 30وَصَعِدَ لُوطٌ مِنْ صُوغَرَ وَسَكَنَ فِي الْجَبَلِ وَابْنَتَاهُ مَعَهُ لأَنَّهُ خَافَ أَنْ يَسْكُنَ فِي صُوغَرَ. فَسَكَنَ فِي الْمَغَارَةِ هُوَ وَابْنَتَاهُ. 31وَقَالَتِ الْبِكْرُ لِلصَّغِيرَةِ: «أَبُونَا قَدْ شَاخَ وَلَيْسَ فِي الأَرْضِ رَجُلٌ لِيَدْخُلَ عَلَيْنَا كَعَادَةِ كُلِّ الأَرْضِ. 32هَلُمَّ نَسْقِي أَبَانَا خَمْراً وَنَضْطَجِعُ مَعَهُ فَنُحْيِي مِنْ أَبِينَا نَسْلاً». 33فَسَقَتَا أَبَاهُمَا خَمْراً فِي تِلْكَ اللَّيْلَةِ وَدَخَلَتِ الْبِكْرُ وَاضْطَجَعَتْ مَعَ أَبِيهَا وَلَمْ يَعْلَمْ بِاضْطِجَاعِهَا وَلاَ بِقِيَامِهَا. 34وَحَدَثَ فِي الْغَدِ أَنَّ الْبِكْرَ قَالَتْ لِلصَّغِيرَةِ: «إِنِّي قَدِ اضْطَجَعْتُ الْبَارِحَةَ مَعَ أَبِي. نَسْقِيهِ خَمْراً اللَّيْلَةَ أَيْضاً فَادْخُلِي اضْطَجِعِي مَعَهُ فَنُحْيِيَ مِنْ أَبِينَا نَسْلاً». 35فَسَقَتَا أَبَاهُمَا خَمْراً فِي تِلْكَ اللَّيْلَةِ أَيْضاً وَقَامَتِ الصَّغِيرَةُ وَاضْطَجَعَتْ مَعَهُ وَلَمْ يَعْلَمْ بِاضْطِجَاعِهَا وَلاَ بِقِيَامِهَا 36فَحَبِلَتِ ابْنَتَا لُوطٍ مِنْ أَبِيهِمَا. 37فَوَلَدَتِ الْبِكْرُ ابْناً وَدَعَتِ اسْمَهُ «مُوآبَ» - وَهُوَ أَبُو الْمُوآبِيِّينَ إِلَى الْيَوْمِ. 38وَالصَّغِيرَةُ أَيْضاً وَلَدَتِ ابْناً وَدَعَتِ اسْمَهُ «بِنْ عَمِّي» - وَهُوَ أَبُو بَنِي عَمُّونَ إِلَى الْيَوْمِ. (تكوين 19: 30 – 38)
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


.... اسئله رائعه حقاً للانسان يريد المعرفه 
.... لماذا تبحث فى الامور المتعلقه بالزنى هل تركتم اثبات لاهوت المسيح وتفرغتم للبحث فى احداث الزنى ؟
.... فان كنت تبحث عن احدث فى العهد القديم تخص الزنى فلك العديد من الاحداث ولكن تذكر ان لم تكن كل تلك الاحداث فى العهد القديم من زنى وشر فهذا كان سينفى سبب نزول المسيح لان المسيح جاء من اجل هؤلاء الذين اثموا.. 
اولا... تفسير النص
 مما لاشك ان تلك الحادثه صعبه ولكن الكتاب هنا يوضح مدى الشر الذى شربوه هاتان الابنتان من سدوم وعموره حتى انهم اصبحوا متشابهين فى شر ابناء سدوم وعموره ولكن ما الذى دفعهم لذلك ,,, السبب هنا واضح ولكن نقيضه فى نفس الوقت انه غامض بعض الشئ لانهن كما اوضح لكتاب انهم فعلوا هذا من اجل النسل فانهن قد ظنوا ان ماحدث هو بمثابة خراب للعالم كله فاردن الاحتفاظ بنسلهن وكان فى ذاك الوقت لهم تحليل بشرى خاطى اذ ظنوا ايضاً ان من نسلهم سياتى النسل المقدس فارادن الاحتفاظ من اجل هذا ولكن عاقبهم الله بان اصبح ابنيهما شعبين شريرين وهم مؤاب وبنى عمون ...
......اخى الباحث عن خلاص نفسك اذا اردت ان اكبر دليل لتحقيق رسالة المسيح هو ماتجده فى العهد القديم فان بمثابة نزول المسيح الينا تم عملية المصالحه والتحــــــــــــــــويل واتحدااااااااااااك ان وجدت مايسئ الى المسيح من تلك الشبهات فى العهد الجديد ولكن القران حافل بالكثير من الايات والرويات
..يامرائى اخرج اولاً الخشبه من عيناك
حينئذ اخرج القذى من عين اخيك........
ان اردت ان تبصر فانظر للكتاب من زواية معرفة الحق واين وصايا وان اردت ان تنقض فلك الكتاب المقدس ستجد به ايات كثيره تريد التعليق والتفسير لانه من الصعب فهم كلام انزل من فوق ان لم تكن بالفعل ولدت من فوق لان الولاده الروحيه امر يفتقده الاسلام لهذا يناقض ولكن نطلب من الهنا الحى البصيره للمعاندين وان يعطيهم ان يعرفوه ...
هذا كان رداً وتفسيراً على النص الكتابى 
ارجو ان تجد الوضوح فيما قولت
سلام ونعمة رب المجد مع جميعكم
من الان ودائماً والى الابد 
امين...​*


----------



## coptic4ever (21 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما تفسير هذه الآيات*

*



			زنا نبى الله لوط بابنتيه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هل نسبت الزنى ايضاً للوط الذى لم يكن فى وعيه
راس الموضوع غلط
اذا اردت التعليق بطريقه صحيحه لرجل دارس فلتكتب  النص هكذا
زنا ابنتا لوط  ....
الا اذا اردت ان تقول ....
 العقاب يستحقه لوط لانه لم يكن فى وعيه!!!!!!!!!!
برجاء الاهتمام بالصيغه الكتابيه فانتم  دين اللغه العربيه ..
وبرجاء عدم التقليل من شأن رجال الله لامن قريب ولا من بعيد لك الاستفسار دون وضع راس الحوار...
سلام ونعمة رب المجد 
تكن مع جميعكم الان ودائماً
والى الابد
امين​*


----------



## FATH_eleslam (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما تفسير هذه الآيات*

انا لم اقصد البحث عن مواضيع الزنا بل قصدت كيف يتهم الكتاب المقدس وهو كلام الله نبي من انبياء الله بالزنا و انبياء الله جميعا حصنهم الله تعالي من الفواحش و الذنوب و ذلك لاثبات رسالته ولي العديد من الدلائل التي تذكر الزنا وغير الزنا في الانجيل و تعجبت كيف يكون هذا كلام من الله سبحانه وتعالي
و من الدلائل علي صدقي اقرأ الكتاب المقدس يعلمك كيف يزنى الأخ بأخته: اقرأ سيناريو هذا الفيلم فى الأصحاح الثالث عشر من سفر صموئيل الثانى 
اقرأ نبى الله سليمان يعبد الأوثان: 9فَغَضِبَ الرَّبُّ عَلَى سُلَيْمَانَ لأَنَّ قَلْبَهُ مَالَ عَنِ الرَّبِّ إِلَهِ إِسْرَائِيلَ الَّذِي تَرَاءَى لَهُ مَرَّتَيْنِ، 10وَأَوْصَاهُ فِي هَذَا الأَمْرِ أَنْ لاَ يَتَّبِعَ آلِهَةً أُخْرَى. فَلَمْ يَحْفَظْ مَا أَوْصَى بِهِ الرَّبُّ. (الملوك الأول 11: 9 – 10) 
اقرأ الابن الأصغر “أخزيا” أكبر من أبيه “يهورام” بسنتين!!! “20كَانَ ابْنَ اثْنَتَيْنِ وَثَلاَثِينَ سَنَةً حِينَ مَلَكَ وَمَلَكَ ثَمَانِيَ سِنِينَ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ وَذَهَبَ غَيْرَ مَأْسُوفٍ عَلَيْهِ ..” (أخبار الأيام الثانى 21: 20) 
“وَمَلَّكَ سُكَّانُ أُورُشَلِيمَ أَخَزْيَا ابْنَهُ الأَصْغَرَ عِوَضاً عَنْهُ ... 2كَانَ أَخَزْيَا ابْنَ اثْنَتَيْنِ وَأَرْبَعِينَ سَنَةً حِينَ مَلَكَ ..” (أخبار الأيام الثانى 22: 1 - 2) 
الكتاب المقدس لا يعرف الفرق بين الله والشيطان!! “1وَعَادَ فَحَمِيَ غَضَبُ الرَّبِّ عَلَى إِسْرَائِيلَ فَأَهَاجَ عَلَيْهِمْ دَاوُدَ قَائِلاً: «امْضِ وَأَحْصِ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَيَهُوذَا».” (صموئيل الثانى 24: 1) “1وَوَقَفَ الشَّيْطَانُ ضِدَّ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَأَغْوَى دَاوُدَ لِيُحْصِيَ إِسْرَائِيلَ.” (أخبار الأيام الأول 21: 1) 
اقرأ الكتاب المقدس يدعى أن الله أمر نبيه حزقيال وبنى اسرائيل بأكل الخراء: “12وَتَأْكُلُ كَعْكاً مِنَ الشَّعِيرِ. عَلَى الْخُرْءِ الَّذِي يَخْرُجُ مِنَ الإِنْسَانِ تَخْبِزُهُ أَمَامَ عُيُونِهِمْ». 13وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ: هَكَذَا يَأْكُلُ بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ خُبْزَهُمُ النَّجِسَ بَيْنَ الأُمَمِ الَّذِينَ أَطْرُدُهُمْ إِلَيْهِمْ».” (حزقيال 4: 12-13) 
اقرأ بولس يُدلى برأيه الخاص ويضعه ضمن كلمات الله الموحى بها!! “25وَأَمَّا الْعَذَارَى فَلَيْسَ عِنْدِي أَمْرٌ مِنَ الرَّبِّ فِيهِنَّ وَلَكِنَّنِي أُعْطِي رَأْياً كَمَنْ رَحِمَهُ الرَّبُّ أَنْ يَكُونَ أَمِيناً.” (كورنثوس الأولى 7: 25) 
ولي العديد من الاراء الاخري و ارجو الرد كيف يكون هذا كلام من الله و رسالة 
للانسان يتعلم منها الحكمة و يتعظ بها.


----------



## ابن الشرق (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما تفسير هذه الآيات*

الذي لم يخطئ قط فقط هو السيد المسيح له المجد 

اما الانبياء و الابرار فكانوا معرضون للخطأ لانهم بشر لكنهم كانوا يتوبون دوما مثل داؤد النبي 


باقي الافتراءات مردود عليها في المنتدى فقط ابحث عنها 


ان اردت اكتب في موضوع منفصل شبهاتك 



سلام و نعمة


----------



## coptic4ever (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما تفسير هذه الآيات*

*


FATH_eleslam قال:



انا لم اقصد البحث عن مواضيع الزنا بل قصدت كيف يتهم الكتاب المقدس وهو كلام الله نبي من انبياء الله بالزنا و انبياء الله جميعا حصنهم الله تعالي من الفواحش و الذنوب و ذلك لاثبات رسالته ولي العديد من الدلائل التي تذكر الزنا وغير الزنا في الانجيل و تعجبت كيف يكون هذا كلام من الله سبحانه وتعالي
و من الدلائل علي صدقي اقرأ الكتاب المقدس يعلمك كيف يزنى الأخ بأخته: اقرأ سيناريو هذا الفيلم فى الأصحاح الثالث عشر من سفر صموئيل الثانى 
اقرأ نبى الله سليمان يعبد الأوثان: 9فَغَضِبَ الرَّبُّ عَلَى سُلَيْمَانَ لأَنَّ قَلْبَهُ مَالَ عَنِ الرَّبِّ إِلَهِ إِسْرَائِيلَ الَّذِي تَرَاءَى لَهُ مَرَّتَيْنِ، 10وَأَوْصَاهُ فِي هَذَا الأَمْرِ أَنْ لاَ يَتَّبِعَ آلِهَةً أُخْرَى. فَلَمْ يَحْفَظْ مَا أَوْصَى بِهِ الرَّبُّ. (الملوك الأول 11: 9 – 10) 
اقرأ الابن الأصغر “أخزيا” أكبر من أبيه “يهورام” بسنتين!!! “20كَانَ ابْنَ اثْنَتَيْنِ وَثَلاَثِينَ سَنَةً حِينَ مَلَكَ وَمَلَكَ ثَمَانِيَ سِنِينَ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ وَذَهَبَ غَيْرَ مَأْسُوفٍ عَلَيْهِ ..” (أخبار الأيام الثانى 21: 20) 
“وَمَلَّكَ سُكَّانُ أُورُشَلِيمَ أَخَزْيَا ابْنَهُ الأَصْغَرَ عِوَضاً عَنْهُ ... 2كَانَ أَخَزْيَا ابْنَ اثْنَتَيْنِ وَأَرْبَعِينَ سَنَةً حِينَ مَلَكَ ..” (أخبار الأيام الثانى 22: 1 - 2) 
الكتاب المقدس لا يعرف الفرق بين الله والشيطان!! “1وَعَادَ فَحَمِيَ غَضَبُ الرَّبِّ عَلَى إِسْرَائِيلَ فَأَهَاجَ عَلَيْهِمْ دَاوُدَ قَائِلاً: «امْضِ وَأَحْصِ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَيَهُوذَا».” (صموئيل الثانى 24: 1) “1وَوَقَفَ الشَّيْطَانُ ضِدَّ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَأَغْوَى دَاوُدَ لِيُحْصِيَ إِسْرَائِيلَ.” (أخبار الأيام الأول 21: 1) 
اقرأ الكتاب المقدس يدعى أن الله أمر نبيه حزقيال وبنى اسرائيل بأكل الخراء: “12وَتَأْكُلُ كَعْكاً مِنَ الشَّعِيرِ. عَلَى الْخُرْءِ الَّذِي يَخْرُجُ مِنَ الإِنْسَانِ تَخْبِزُهُ أَمَامَ عُيُونِهِمْ». 13وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ: هَكَذَا يَأْكُلُ بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ خُبْزَهُمُ النَّجِسَ بَيْنَ الأُمَمِ الَّذِينَ أَطْرُدُهُمْ إِلَيْهِمْ».” (حزقيال 4: 12-13) 
اقرأ بولس يُدلى برأيه الخاص ويضعه ضمن كلمات الله الموحى بها!! “25وَأَمَّا الْعَذَارَى فَلَيْسَ عِنْدِي أَمْرٌ مِنَ الرَّبِّ فِيهِنَّ وَلَكِنَّنِي أُعْطِي رَأْياً كَمَنْ رَحِمَهُ الرَّبُّ أَنْ يَكُونَ أَمِيناً.” (كورنثوس الأولى 7: 25) 
ولي العديد من الاراء الاخري و ارجو الرد كيف يكون هذا كلام من الله و رسالة 
للانسان يتعلم منها الحكمة و يتعظ بها.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

عزيزى...
هل انت حقاً على ثقه تامه لما تقول؟
هل الانبياء عصمهم الله من الخطا؟
وهل زنا ابنتا لوط يحتسب انه زنا لوط نفسها ؟
انتظر الاجابه لمتابعة الحوار
تحياتى ....
سلام ونعمة رب المجد تكن معكم
من الان وكل اوان والى دهر الدهور
امين​*


----------



## FATH_eleslam (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما تفسير هذه الآيات*

نعم لقد حصن الله انبيائه و رسله من الزنا فلا يوجد في القران الكريم ما يثبت الزنا علي احد منهم و الا لماذا اختارهم الله علي البشر اجمعين لاتمام رسالاته فلا اظن ان الله سيرسل انسانا زانيا او سارقا لابلاغ رسالته ومن امثلتي علي صدقي ان نبي الله يوسف عليه السلام فضل السجن علي الزنا بامراة العزيز بالرغم انها كانت رائعة الجمال. وارجو الرد علي بقية تعليقاتي .


----------



## ابن الشرق (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما تفسير هذه الآيات*

ان الانبياء و الابرار معرضين للتجارب و للخطأ 

و لذا يوسف الصديق قاوم التجربة 

لكن هذا لا يعني انهم لا يخطئون ابدا 

يسوف الصديق يمكن ان يكون لديه اخطاء اخرى 

فهم غير منزه عن الخطأ 


آدم حواء ابوينا اخطآ و ابونا ابراهيم ايضا اخطأ حينما قال عن سارة اخته لا امرأته 
و موسى النبي اخطا و داؤد النبي اخطا ايضا و لكنهم كلهم تابوا الى الله القدير 

و الوحي الالهي لا يجبرهم على الصلاح 

لان الانسان مخير في الحياة 


اكرر و اقول فقط السيد المسيح هو الذي لم يخطئ ابدا لانهم لم يرث الطبيعة البشرية الخاطئة


----------



## coptic4ever (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما تفسير هذه الآيات*

*


FATH_eleslam قال:



نعم لقد حصن الله انبيائه و رسله من الزنا فلا يوجد في القران الكريم ما يثبت الزنا علي احد منهم و الا لماذا اختارهم الله علي البشر اجمعين لاتمام رسالاته فلا اظن ان الله سيرسل انسانا زانيا او سارقا لابلاغ رسالته ومن امثلتي علي صدقي ان نبي الله يوسف عليه السلام فضل السجن علي الزنا بامراة العزيز بالرغم انها كانت رائعة الجمال. وارجو الرد علي بقية تعليقاتي .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اولاً اشكر اخى الحبيب ابن الشرق نعمة الهنا الحى تحفظه وتزيده من الحكمه الروحيه لما سرده ودونه فى المشاركه السابقه رداً على ماكتبت



ان الانبياء و الابرار معرضين للتجارب و للخطأ 

و لذا يوسف الصديق قاوم التجربة 

لكن هذا لا يعني انهم لا يخطئون ابدا 

يسوف الصديق يمكن ان يكون لديه اخطاء اخرى 

فهم غير منزه عن الخطأ 


آدم حواء ابوينا اخطآ و ابونا ابراهيم ايضا اخطأ حينما قال عن سارة اخته لا امرأته 
و موسى النبي اخطا و داؤد النبي اخطا ايضا و لكنهم كلهم تابوا الى الله القدير 

و الوحي الالهي لا يجبرهم على الصلاح 

لان الانسان مخير في الحياة 


اكرر و اقول فقط السيد المسيح هو الذي لم يخطئ ابدا لانهم لم يرث الطبيعة البشرية الخاطئة 

أنقر للتوسيع...


صديقنا العزيز... 
غنى النعمه ووافر السلام لشخصك
الانبياء جسد بشرى مثلهم مثل الانسان لايوجد نبى فى تاريخ الاديان نزل من السماء الا واحد فقط هو الذى نشهد له بالعصمه لانه فوق الانبياء لذلك لايصح ان نقول ان الانبياء لم يخطئوا لانه دون التدخل فى الاسلاميات ولكن انت تعلم ان اقرب الناس لك اخطئ خطايا كثيره وعده وانزل الله عليه ايات تذكره بانه كان مجرد خاطى مثله مثل الباقيين ....
الا اذا كان هذا الرجل هو الخاطى الوحيد على مر تاريخ الانبياء فهذا يجعلنا  نقول فيما بيننا حقاً الانبياء كلهم معصومين الا نبي القران لانه كان ضالاً والله هدى ولكن استمر فى شهواته بالطبيعه الجسديه كما اخبرنا القران
ولكن لن نتكلم فى القران ... 
بل ساطلب منك المقارنه بما تقول وماقولته انا وستجد تنتاقض كبير بالرغم من اننا نتكلم من كتاب واحد فانت تكلمت عن الانبياء من خلال القران وانا تكلمت عن نبى القران هذا ليس تدخل فى الاسلاميات ولكن تعقيب لما قولته وهو ان القران خالى من الانبياء الخطاه وكلهم معصومين!!!




القران الكريم ما يثبت الزنا علي احد منهم و الا لماذا اختارهم الله علي البشر اجمعين

أنقر للتوسيع...

 هل تعتقد ان الخطايا لها مقياس ؟
 اى هل مثلاً الزنا خطيه اكبر من القتل؟ ام القتل اكبر؟ ام الخطايا جميعاً تتساوى؟
وهل خطيـــة الزنا بالــــــــذات تثبت ان صاحبها كاذب وليس نبى؟
انتظر ردك الكريم
سلام ونعمة رب المجد يكن مع جميعكم 
كونوا معافين فى كل حين
 باسم الهنا الحى
من الان وكل اوان 
والى دهر الدهور
 امين​*


----------



## FATH_eleslam (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما تفسير هذه الآيات*

بالطبع الخطايا غير متساوية ولكني اوضح ان الله سبحانه و تعالي ارسل لنا بشرا لهدايتنا و لكنه عصمهم من الوقوع في خطا و عندما اخطا ادم عليه السلام كان ذلك اختبارا من الله له و حتي عندما ارتكب موسي عليه السلم جريمة القتل كان ذلك دفاعا عن الحق و احب ان اوضح ان الله حصنهم من من الخطيئة ليكونوا لنا قدوة لنا ومثلا اعلي في حياتنا نقتدي به اما عن نبي الاسلام صلي الله عليه وسلم احب ان اوضح بانه لم يكن ضالا بالمعني الذي تقصده بل اشتهر بين قومه بالصدق و الامانة و مكارم الاخلاق و لكنه كان ضالا عن معرفة الاسلام فهداه الله اليه و من يقل ان انبياء الله عليهم افضل الصلاة و السلام قد اخطاؤا فهذا ضلال و افتراء بين عليهم


----------



## ابن الشرق (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما تفسير هذه الآيات*

الاخ العزيز coptic4ever وضح بشكل قاطع ان الانبياء ليسوا منزهين عن الخطأ 


ان الكتاب المقدس وضح لنا لا احد منزه عن الخطأ لان الكل ورثوا الطبيعة البشرية الفاسدة





> و من يقل ان انبياء الله عليهم افضل الصلاة و السلام قد اخطاؤا فهذا ضلال و افتراء بين عليهم




اثبت هذا من الكتاب المقدس بدل الكلمات الرنانة


----------



## استفانوس (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما تفسير هذه الآيات*

يرجى عدم النسخ والصق


----------



## FATH_eleslam (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما تفسير هذه الآيات*

العضو اسطفانوس لقد حذفت رسالتي المهمة


----------



## FATH_eleslam (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما تفسير هذه الآيات*

العضو الفاضل استفانوس ارجو و ضع رسالتي ليتم الرد عليها ارجوك


----------



## استفانوس (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما تفسير هذه الآيات*

اظن انني تكلمت بالعربي
النسخ والصق ممنوع
اقرأ القوانيين التي وافقت عليها عند تسجيلك المنتدى
هذا منتدى له نظام وقوانين وعليك احترامها
اذا كان عندك  شبهة تفضل واطرحها ونحن بعون الله نجيبك


----------



## amokashy (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما تفسير هذه الآيات*

اتمنى من كل الاشخاص الذين يتحاورون هنا ان يتقوا اللة ويعلموا ان الرب الهنا الة واحد لا يرضية ان نتدنى فى الحوار ونسب الاديان فى اشخاصها ,واننا كلنا باختلاف عقائدنا ومذاهبنا سنحاسب امام اللة ربنا , فيجب علينا الا ننسى اننا اما اخوة فى دين واحد او قرائن فى الانسانية التى تجمعنا تحت مظلة آدم وحواء.


والسلام , ختام (ولكم محبتى اينما كنتم)


----------



## coptic4ever (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما تفسير هذه الآيات*

*



بالطبع الخطايا غير متساوية ولكني اوضح ان الله سبحانه و تعالي ارسل لنا بشرا لهدايتنا و لكنه عصمهم من الوقوع في خطا

أنقر للتوسيع...

كلام جميل جداً دعنى اعتبر انك على حق




			عندما اخطا ادم عليه السلام كان ذلك اختبارا من الله
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

امعقول هذا ادم ابو البشريه اخطأ وعصى الله ولكن لايهم سنقول ان ادم ليس من الانبياء لذلك لم يكن معصوماً بما يكفى

حتي عندما ارتكب موسي عليه السلم جريمة القتل كان ذلك دفاعا عن الحق 
لحظه من فضلك موسى نبى كيف يخطئ وكيف يكون القتل هو الدفاع عن حقوقه فى حين ان شريعة موسى نفسها تنص على عدم القتل لانها مخالفة للشريعه لم يقول الله لموسى انت معاف وفوق الشريعه لان شريعة الله على الكل 
اليست القتل كما انت قولت جريمة لماذا قولت جريمة؟هل الفضائل من الجرائم؟
اذا موسى اخطأ وخالف الله 
وداود اخطا...  والمسيح حمل عن الكل 
يقول الكتاب
[Q-BIBLE]فقال داود لناثان قد اخطأت الى الرب.فقال ناثان لداود.الرب ايضا قد نقل عنك خطيتك.لا تموت.2 صم 12: 13[/Q-BIBLE]
ويقول داود للرب ايضاً
[Q-BIBLE]وضرب داود قلبه بعدما عدّ الشعب.فقال داود للرب لقد اخطأت جدا في ما فعلت والآن يا رب ازل اثم عبدك لاني انحمقت جدا.2 صم 24: 10[/Q-BIBLE]

وسليمان ابنه اخطا
[Q-BIBLE]أليس من اجل هؤلاء اخطأ سليمان ملك اسرائيل ولم يكن في الامم الكثيرة ملك مثله وكان محبوبا الى الهه فجعله الله ملكا على كل اسرائيل.هو ايضا جعلته النساء الاجنبيات يخطئ نح 14: 26[/Q-BIBLE]


وقصص كثيره تشبه هذا الامر وهو الخطيه بين انبياء الله والملوك والخطيه كانت سائده جداً فى العهد القديم قبل نزول المسيح ولم يعافا من الخطيه ولا واحد فيقول الكتاب
[Q-BIBLE]الجميع زاغوا وفسدوا معا.ليس من يعمل صلاحا ليس ولا واحد.رو 3: 12[/Q-BIBLE]






			اما عن نبي الاسلام صلي الله عليه وسلم احب ان اوضح بانه لم يكن ضالا بالمعني الذي تقصده بل اشتهر بين قومه بالصدق و الامانة و مكارم الاخلاق و لكنه كان ضالا عن معرفة الاسلام فهداه الله اليه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

مش هقدر اناقشك هنا للاسف لان المنتدى هنا ليس للاسلاميات ولكن عمتاً ليكن ماتقول ولكن راجع جيداً القران والاحاديث





و من يقل ان انبياء الله عليهم افضل الصلاة و السلام قد اخطاؤا فهذا ضلال و افتراء بين عليهم 

أنقر للتوسيع...


الظاهر يااستاذى ان حضرتك متعرفش معنا الكمال ...
عمتاً مفيش حد كامل ومعصوم غير الله .... وده قولته سابقاً


سلام ونعمه لشخصك​*


----------



## ماهرالشريف (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ما تفسير هذه الآيات*



michael قال:


> الدليل
> يا نهارك اسود ومنيل
> 
> هو انت لا تعرف ان عائشة كانت تقوم بارضاع رجل كبير فى السن وغيرة
> ...



ياكذب وقعت فى شر اعمالك
السيدة عائشة ام المؤمنين الطاهرة الذى برأها الله من فوق سبع سموات 
ام تنجب فكيف كانت ترضع يامفترى


----------



## الحوت (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ما تفسير هذه الآيات*



fath_eleslam قال:


> زنا نبى الله لوط بابنتيه: 30وَصَعِدَ لُوطٌ مِنْ صُوغَرَ وَسَكَنَ فِي الْجَبَلِ وَابْنَتَاهُ مَعَهُ لأَنَّهُ خَافَ أَنْ يَسْكُنَ فِي صُوغَرَ. فَسَكَنَ فِي الْمَغَارَةِ هُوَ وَابْنَتَاهُ. 31وَقَالَتِ الْبِكْرُ لِلصَّغِيرَةِ: «أَبُونَا قَدْ شَاخَ وَلَيْسَ فِي الأَرْضِ رَجُلٌ لِيَدْخُلَ عَلَيْنَا كَعَادَةِ كُلِّ الأَرْضِ. 32هَلُمَّ نَسْقِي أَبَانَا خَمْراً وَنَضْطَجِعُ مَعَهُ فَنُحْيِي مِنْ أَبِينَا نَسْلاً». 33فَسَقَتَا أَبَاهُمَا خَمْراً فِي تِلْكَ اللَّيْلَةِ وَدَخَلَتِ الْبِكْرُ وَاضْطَجَعَتْ مَعَ أَبِيهَا وَلَمْ يَعْلَمْ بِاضْطِجَاعِهَا وَلاَ بِقِيَامِهَا. 34وَحَدَثَ فِي الْغَدِ أَنَّ الْبِكْرَ قَالَتْ لِلصَّغِيرَةِ: «إِنِّي قَدِ اضْطَجَعْتُ الْبَارِحَةَ مَعَ أَبِي. نَسْقِيهِ خَمْراً اللَّيْلَةَ أَيْضاً فَادْخُلِي اضْطَجِعِي مَعَهُ فَنُحْيِيَ مِنْ أَبِينَا نَسْلاً». 35فَسَقَتَا أَبَاهُمَا خَمْراً فِي تِلْكَ اللَّيْلَةِ أَيْضاً وَقَامَتِ الصَّغِيرَةُ وَاضْطَجَعَتْ مَعَهُ وَلَمْ يَعْلَمْ بِاضْطِجَاعِهَا وَلاَ بِقِيَامِهَا 36فَحَبِلَتِ ابْنَتَا لُوطٍ مِنْ أَبِيهِمَا. 37فَوَلَدَتِ الْبِكْرُ ابْناً وَدَعَتِ اسْمَهُ «مُوآبَ» - وَهُوَ أَبُو الْمُوآبِيِّينَ إِلَى الْيَوْمِ. 38وَالصَّغِيرَةُ أَيْضاً وَلَدَتِ ابْناً وَدَعَتِ اسْمَهُ «بِنْ عَمِّي» - وَهُوَ أَبُو بَنِي عَمُّونَ إِلَى الْيَوْمِ. (تكوين 19: 30 – 38) ارجو تفسير هذه الايات اللتي تتهم نبي الله لوط عليه السلام بالزنا بالرغم من ان الله حصنهم من اي ذنب



*كيف تصف لوط بالزنا .. بينما هو كان فاقد للوعي بسبب فعلة ابنتيه ( تربية سدوم ) !!؟؟؟

هل يعاقب السكران على فعله وتصرفه اثناء سكره ..؟!

النية لم تكن عند لوط ..
والا لما لجأت البنتين الى تلك الحيلة للانجاب !
كما ان البنتين لم تفعلا هذا عن نية شهوة .. انما لابقاء نسل على الارض !

اذ ظنتا بأن الارض كلها قد احترقت .. ولم يبقى عليها رجال ! ( وهو قصر نظر من بنتين عاشتا وسط سدوم ) ..!

كما ان لوط ليس بنبي عندنا ..!
فلا تفرض علينا ما تؤمن به انت .. هذا لن يلزمنا !*


----------



## الحوت (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ما تفسير هذه الآيات*



almanse قال:


> *شكراً على التوضيح. اذاً اول مرة فسر العهد القديم بهذه الطريقة كان بعد العهد الجديد.
> وقبل ذلك بآلاف السنين؟ الثدي كان يعني الثدي. لا يمكن ان تجد يهودي يقول الثدي هو العهد الجديد.
> 
> وهذا هو قصد كلامي.
> شكراً.*



*الزميل الكريم انا عرفت ما الذي تريد ان تقوله ومعك حق طبعا في اعتراضك لانه منطقي جدا ..

شوف يا عزيزي ..

تفسير العهد القديم بالذات للاباء يتم تفسيره مع الربط في العهد الجديد ..
اما التفسير اليهودي فلا يتم ربطه مع العهد الجديد وليس معنى هذا ان التفسير اليهودي يختلف عن تفسير الاباء لا طبعا ..

فتفسير العهد القديم بيننا وبين اليهود هو هو ولكن بدون ربط التفسير مع العهد الجديد لعدم ايمان اليهود به ..

لهذا انا دائما لا الجأ الا للتفسير اليهودي للعهد لقديم ولا الجأ الى تفسير الاباء الا فيما يتعلق بالنبؤات للعهد الجديد ..

والان سوف اعطيك تفسير الايات التي لونتها بالاحمر بالذات في سفر حزقيال من اشهر مفسري العهد القديم من اليهود وهو الرابي راشي .. 

ولكن قبلها سوف اثبت لك ان ما اتيت به يتكلم عن المدينتين الزانيتن وليس عن امراتين يعني الموضوع وصف رمزي تعبيري للمدينتين الزانيتن ومن التفسير اليهودي نفسه ..


4. And their names were Oholah the elder, and Oholibah her sister, and they were Mine, and they bore sons and daughters, and their names-Samaria is Oholah, and Jerusalem, Oholibah.

And their names i.e., their nicknames were Oholah and Oholibah.
and their names The original ones. Samaria is the one I nickname Oholah, for from the beginning she became a tent (אֹהֶל) for the calves of Jeroboam and for Ahab’s temple of Baal. Although Samaria was not built until the days of Omri, He calls the kings of Israel by its name, because as soon as it was built, it became the capital.
Oholibah Because My tent (אֹהֹלִי) was in her (בָה), and My sanctuary.

( The Bible (with Rashi) » Prophets » Ezekiel » Chapter 23 )​


اذن يا عزيزي الموضوع يتكلم عن مدينتين بشكل رمزي وليس بنتين :

{ واسماهما السامرة أهولة واورشليم أهوليبة } ( حزقيال 4:23)

والان سوف اقودك للتفسير الذي تريده والغير مربوط بالعهد الجديد من ذات المفسر الكبير الرابي راشي لما لونتة انت من سفر حزقيال :




3 وزنتا بمصر.في صباهما زنتا.هناك دغدغت ثديّهما وهناك تزغزغت ترائب عذرتهما.

أنقر للتوسيع...




3. And they played the harlot in Egypt; in their youth they played the harlot. There their bosoms were pressed, and there they squeezed their virgin breasts.

There… were pressed [Heb. מֹעְכוּ]. The Egyptians [pressed] their bosoms, an expression of (Lev. 22:24): “and anything that has been crushed (וּמַעוּ).”
and there they squeezed The Egyptians [squeezed] their virgin breasts; i.e., they taught them the ways of their abominations. [Heb. עִשׂוּ,] eteyn[d] irent in Old French, they squeezed
​





20 وعشقت معشوقيهم الذين لحمهم كلحم الحمير ومنيّهم كمنيّ الخيل.

أنقر للتوسيع...




20. And she lusted for their concubinage, those whose flesh is the flesh of donkeys, and whose issue is the issue of horses.

And she lusted for their concubinage [Heb. פִּלַּגְשֵׁיהֶם,] for their concubinage, to be a concubine to them.
those whose flesh is the flesh of donkeys [i.e.,] the phallus.
and… is the issue of horses An expression of a profusion of sexual intercourse, for they engage in sexual intercourse more than any other male animals. זִרְמַת refers to the stream of semen, like (Habakkuk 3:10): “A stream (זֶרֶם) of water passed.”
​





21 وافتقدت رذيلة صباك بزغزغة المصريين ترائبك لاجل ثدي صباك

أنقر للتوسيع...




21. And you remembered the lewdness of your youth, when your breasts were squeezed by Egypt, because of the bosom of your youth.

And you remembered [Heb. וַתִּפְקְדִי,] and you remembered.
were squeezed [Heb. בַּעֲשׂוֹת,] an expression of pressing.
​






29 فيعاملونك بالبغضاء وياخذون كل تعبك ويتركونك عريانة وعارية فتنكشف عورة زناك ورذيلتك وزناك.

أنقر للتوسيع...



اما هذه الايه فلا يوجد تفسير عليها او تعليق وانما هي كما هي :


29. And they will deal with you with hatred, and they will take all your toil and leave you naked and bare, and the nakedness of your harlotries will be revealed, both your lewdness and your harlotries.​
*


----------



## الحوت (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ما تفسير هذه الآيات*



maroc قال:


> 1: 2 ليقبلني بقبلات فمه لان حبك اطيب من الخمر
> هل هذا يشبه بعمل من أعمال الله؟


*
مشكلة المسلم لا يفكر بالايه الا بالمنظور السيئ ويقول هل يقول الله هذا الكلام ...!!

نعم يقول الله هذا الكلام وهنالك فرق بين الكلام التصويري التعبيري وبين الوصف الفعلي كالذي في قرانك واحاديث رسولك النبوية التي هي وحي يوحى ..

سفر النشيد سفر تعبيري شعري لمحبه الله لاسرائيل والشعب اليهودي ..

أقرأ :

Song of Songs​
A book of Tanach authored by Solomon, depicting the love between G-d and the Jewish people, employing the ****phor of the love between husband and wife. In many communities it is read on the holiday of Passover.​

وايضا :

Song of Songs​

The Song of Songs talks of the love between husband and wife -- an analogy for the passionate love between G‑d, the supernal groom, and His beloved bride Israel. This "romance" began to bloom and flower when He descended to take His bride out of Egypt on Passover.

Following the same reasoning, many read the Song of Songs after the Passover Seder.

There a custom among many Sephardim to chant the Song of Songs every Friday night before the evening service. Many chassidim read the Song of Songs every Friday afternoon, in preparation for the holy Shabbat.

Rabbi Menachem Posner​*

*
هنالك فرق يا زميل بين الحب التعبيري الشعري وبين الاوصاف الجنسية الفعليه وهذا غير موجود في سفر النشيد لانه لا يتحدث عن علاقة حب جنسيه بين رجل وامراه واليك مثال :


1 هَا أَنْتِ جَمِيلَةٌ يَا حَبِيبَتِي، هَا أَنْتِ جَمِيلَةٌ! عَيْنَاكِ حَمَامَتَانِ مِنْ تَحْتِ نَقَابِكِ. شَعْرُكِ كَقَطِيعِ مِعْزٍ رَابِضٍ عَلَى جَبَلِ جِلْعَادَ.
2 أَسْنَانُكِ كَقَطِيعِ الْجَزَائِزِ الصَّادِرَةِ مِنَ الْغَسْلِ، اللَّوَاتِي كُلُّ وَاحِدَةٍ مُتْئِمٌ، وَلَيْسَ فِيهِنَّ عَقِيمٌ.
3 شَفَتَاكِ كَسِلْكَةٍ مِنَ الْقِرْمِزِ، وَفَمُكِ حُلْوٌ. خَدُّكِ كَفِلْقَةِ رُمَّانَةٍ تَحْتَ نَقَابِكِ.
4 عُنُقُكِ كَبُرْجِ دَاوُدَ الْمَبْنِيِّ لِلأَسْلِحَةِ. أَلْفُ مِجَنٍّ عُلِّقَ عَلَيْهِ، كُلُّهَا أَتْرَاسُ الْجَبَابِرَةِ.
5 ثَدْيَاكِ كَخِشْفَتَيْ ظَبْيَةٍ، تَوْأَمَيْنِ يَرْعَيَانِ بَيْنَ السَّوْسَنِ.
6 إِلَى أَنْ يَفِيحَ النَّهَارُ وَتَنْهَزِمَ الظِّلاَلُ، أَذْهَبُ إِلَى جَبَلِ الْمُرِّ وَإِلَى تَلِّ اللُّبَانِ.
7 كُلُّكِ جَمِيلٌ يَا حَبِيبَتِي لَيْسَ فِيكِ عَيْبَةٌ.​


بالله عليك هل هذا وصف حب بين رجل وامراه ؟!

ربنا يفتح عقولكم ..*


----------



## Copty- (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ما تفسير هذه الآيات*

*طيب لو مش عاجبكم انه يتقال ثديين فى الانجيل ممكن نعرف تفسير كواعب اترابا*


----------



## crusader (6 يوليو 2010)

*رد: ما تفسير هذه الآيات*

أنا تعليقي علي أية سفر حزقيال النبي الأية التالية :
"عشقت معشوقيهم الذين لحمهم كلحم الحمير و منيهم كمني الخيل" حزقيال 23:20
من هم هؤلاء المعشوقين الذين زنت ورائهم يهوذا و السامرة هم أرض الأمم مصر و أشور
أذن الموضوع كله رمزي يبقي فيه سؤال مهم 
هل يليق أن الله يستعمل لفظ لحمهم الذي هو العضو الذكري و منيهم؟؟
الأجابة أن هذا اللفظ أدق لفظ ممكن يستخدم لأن "الأمم" غير مختونين و الحيوانات أيضا غير مختونة اما شعب الله فمختون 
طاب ما هو الختان؟؟
هو أزالة الغرلة من العضو الذكري و قد أقامه الله عهدا أبديا مع ابينا أبراهيم أذ قال له "يختن ختانا وليد بيتك و المبتاع بفضتك فيكون عهدي في لحمكم عهدا أبديا" تكوين 17:13
أي أن كل من ليس مختونا ليس مشمولا بعهود الله  ((هناك نوعان من الختان "جسدي و روحي")) هذان النوعان لم يتوافرا في الوثنيين
أذا فالله يذكر هاتان الأختان الزانيتان بأن معشوقيهم من الأمم لا عهد لهم مع الله و أنهم بتركهم الله و ذهابهم وراء الأمم يتخلوا عن تلك العهود الأبدية التي قطعها الله لهم و منها أعطائهم أرضهم فحل بهم الخراب و الدمار في أخر الأصحاح 
أما لفظ منيهم : يشير الي النسل و هو نسل ((لا عهد له مع الله)) أذ أنه جاء من أم زانية هي أورشليم و السامرة و أب وثني هو الأمم غير مختونة فعهود الله لا تعطي لهم فيقتل أولاد اليهود و يحرقوا كذبائح للأله ملوخ وبيل متشبهين بالذبائح النجسة التي يقدمها الأمم لألهتهم من خنازير و غيرها من الحيوانات فقد ساوي اليهود أولادهم بالحيوانات
و قد وضح هذا في أخر الأصحاح
" و ترجمها الجماعة بالحجارة و يقطعونها بسيوفهم و يذبحون أبنائهما و بناتهما و يحرقون بيوتهما بالنار" حزقيال 23:47
أما الختان الروحي هو الذي تبرر به أبونا أبراهيم قبل أن يختن بالجسد و هو الأيمان و الوثنيين لم يؤمنوا بالتأكيد و هذا موضوع أخر موضح بالتفصيل في رسالة معلمنا بولس الي أهل رومية الأصحاح الرابع
سلام المسيح معكم


----------

